# SI NO GANAS MAS DE 40K LEUROS OLVIDATE DE FOLLAR : TINDER



## Paco12346 (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## daputi ha muerto (10 Ago 2022)

vamos, una puta a la carta y cara de cojones.


----------



## Abrojo (10 Ago 2022)

y encima vacunada y orgullosa


----------



## daniguzmán (10 Ago 2022)

“37”


----------



## InigoMontoya (10 Ago 2022)

por cosas como esta cada dia hay mas homos en españa


----------



## silenus (10 Ago 2022)

_*Vacunada en pauta completa.

*_


----------



## ComTrololo (10 Ago 2022)

“Vacunada con pauta completa”  Casada con don repentino, pobre.


----------



## MarioBroh (10 Ago 2022)

Fast Family Plan de manual. Pobre del que pique


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (10 Ago 2022)

Lo de vacunada me parece más bandera roja que lo del dinero, y 37 tacos encima,...


----------



## Hans_Asperger (10 Ago 2022)

Treinta y siete tacazos, le gustaría tener hijos y vacunada con pauta completa: con dos ovarios, joder...


----------



## Kenpos (10 Ago 2022)

Pero si tú pones "muy importante que tenga las tetas enormes" te banean.


----------



## Rory B Bellows (10 Ago 2022)

El sabio refranero español nos dice: 'contra el vicio de pedir, la virtud de no dar'


----------



## Azote87 (10 Ago 2022)

40000 para preñarse luego divorciarse y desplumar al que se ponga por delante , y a vivir la vida que son dos dias



Una joya


----------



## Mr. Sandman (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



Vacunada con pauta completa, descartada antes de llegar a la parte de los 40.000€ anuales.


----------



## Manoliko (10 Ago 2022)

Pon foto de cara completa. Tinder es una web de acceso público, no estás revelando ninguna foto privada.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (10 Ago 2022)

Muy neumática


----------



## eljusticiero (10 Ago 2022)

Yo tengo una edad algo menor, y me voy con postchortis entre 24 y 30, no con abuelas españolas como esta.

Taluecs


----------



## Smoker (10 Ago 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Treinta y siete tacazos, le gustaría tener hijos y vacunada con pauta completa: con dos ovarios, jodidos



Fixed


----------



## DOM + (10 Ago 2022)

Esta en tiempo de descuento, va perdiendo y exigiendo al árbitro 5 penaltis a favor


----------



## Clorhídrico (10 Ago 2022)

*p*a*uta* completa


----------



## Archibald (10 Ago 2022)

Ese tipo de selección se hace de forma tácita, si lo explícita es una puta.

Lo normal es que una tía si gana 50k no se irá con un matao que gane 20k pero no es el caso de esa petarda que huele a choni emputecida a la legua.


----------



## Turek (10 Ago 2022)

Pauta completa, jijii.


----------



## Persea (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



Hay que trolear a esa puta. Pasa enlace.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (10 Ago 2022)

Con su pan se la coman.
Menuda zorra.


----------



## arangul (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Honkytonk Man (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



¿Y qué esperas? 40K al año es lo mínimo para poder mantener una vida decente (y en Madrid es bastante poco, la verdad). Fuera de Madrid, bueno, pero en Madrid es una caca.


----------



## Esse est deus (10 Ago 2022)

No sé que os pasa, ella se merece eso y más.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Ago 2022)

Tiene que ser un troll,

no pueden haber mujeres así de subnormales,
(O si)

que aparezca el forero.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Ago 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Yo tengo una edad algo menor, y me voy con postchortis entre 24 y 30, no con abuelas españolas como esta.
> 
> Taluecs



Con 30 años postchortis, pues muy bien.


----------



## Vorsicht (10 Ago 2022)

Si pide sólo eso es porque no vale una mierda y lo sabe.


----------



## HÄXAN (10 Ago 2022)

Madre mía, menuda pedorra de pauta completa.


----------



## JKL-2 (10 Ago 2022)

No me cansaré de decirlo, Tinder es una app que está poblada de 

Bots

Aspirantes a Instagramers Influencers en busca de seguidores 

Oportunistas que buscan pagafantas, ocio y guías turísticos 

Madres solteras, divorciadas con larvas y solteras empoderadas que buscan un fast family plan que sea un chollo

Combinaciones de las especies explicadas


----------



## Decipher (10 Ago 2022)

Huye como de la peste


----------



## cuñado de bar (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Topacio (10 Ago 2022)

*"NO TENGO HIJOS PERO ME GUSTARÍA TENERLOS" EDAD 37 CASTAÑAS*
-Vacunada, me importa una mierda tu salud personal, o por lo menos no de primeras, a día de hoy eso es como decir que escuchas música en un MP3, por suerte
-"Hablar un idioma aparte del español" chorrada que no viene ni a cuento, si te viene un Jesús Gil con millonejos te rechaza él a ti porque no le llegas ni ala suela en comparación con las pibas del jacuzzi.

A pastar, cagarrañola


----------



## wopa (10 Ago 2022)

Tiene que especificar si neto o bruto.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (10 Ago 2022)

Con 37 ya no tienes derecho a pedir nada, espantapájaros. Conformate con el mero valor de la compañía y quizá ya sea más de lo que mereces.


----------



## JAC 59 (10 Ago 2022)

Esa tía transmite algo... debe de ser por la cantidad de direcciones MAC que atesora.


----------



## magnificent (10 Ago 2022)

En cualquier país de Europa o del mundo una soltera de 37 esta para aceptar ya cualquier cosa y dar gracias 

En Hezpaña tienes a una petarda que dice medir 1.78 con tacones porque en realidad no llega al 1.70 pidiendo metro noventa con 4000 pavos al mes 

Puajajajajajajajajaj


----------



## damnit (10 Ago 2022)

40.000 pavazos, fiu fiu, apunta alto la muerta de hambre


----------



## magnificent (10 Ago 2022)

Añado que en el extranjero una mujer pone en Tinder lo que ofrece no lo que pide. En Hezpaña los babosos las habéis mal acostumbrado


----------



## notorius.burbujo (10 Ago 2022)

jaJjaajajajajajaj


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Treinta y siete tacazos, le gustaría tener hijos y vacunada con pauta completa: con dos ovarios, joder...



Efectivamente, con treinta y siete años ya debería haber tenido los hijos, la cueva va a estar llena de telarañas y mocos secos. Carne de clínica de planificación familiar, varios abortos para finalmente tener un solo hijo.


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Esta en tiempo de descuento, va perdiendo y exigiendo al árbitro 5 penaltis a favor



En un par de años va a madurar más que en los 37 que tiene. A los 39 el listón será un carapadre emancipado.


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Con 37 ya no tienes derecho a pedir nada, espantapájaros. Conformate con el mero valor de la compañía y quizá ya sea más de lo que mereces.



Con 37 años está para que la preñe el primero que tenga espermatozoides con cierta movilidad. Los cuentos de princesas debería haberlos superado hace 20 años.


----------



## djvan (10 Ago 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> vamos, una puta a la carta y cara de cojones.



Solo con ver Aries corre!!!


----------



## lokeno100 (10 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Con 37 ya no tienes derecho a pedir nada, espantapájaros. Conformate con el mero valor de la compañía y quizá ya sea más de lo que mereces.




Señor Freezer, irías a muerte para ganar 40 000 al año para tener una tía de esas?

No merece la pena no?

saludos.


----------



## dac1 (10 Ago 2022)

A comer pollas a 20€ ejjjjteeeerrrr


----------



## djvan (10 Ago 2022)

De todas formas el que de con ella bien merecido se lo tiene..

Porque juntarse a una persona que lo que solicita como plan de vida conjunta es salario de 40k , que la lleves de comidas y que sepas varios idiomas..

El que no tenga claro las prioridades de esta señorita es que es un subnormal


----------



## _Suso_ (10 Ago 2022)

Lo de vacunada con pauta completa suena a troleada, venga va, qué forero de aquí es?


----------



## Gorrión (10 Ago 2022)

No le doy ni la hora.


----------



## wonderwoman (10 Ago 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> vamos, una puta a la carta y cara de cojones.



No tiene por qué ser puta necesariamente. 

Yo creo que quiere aspirar a un nivel de vida X, lo mismo ella gana eso o más y no está dispuesta a rebajar sus expectativas, o dejar de hacer sus viajes de rigor al año, cenas, etc.

Yo no soy de esa forma de pensar (me parece bastante triste por cierto), pero viéndolo friamente, si es sincera, lo mismo es mejor saberlo de antemano y evitar problemas a futuro.

De igual manera, a mí por ejemplo, si invirtieramos los papeles y me encontrara con un tío que en tinder pide "chica que gane más de 40k, pecho talla 90, más de 1,70m, coche, etc", aunque los cumpliera todos uno por uno, y por muy bueno o atractivo que fuera el tío, me daría toda la grima y me echaría para atrás completamente. Por tanto, esta chica también está alejando a chicos que podrían cumplir sus requisitos pero que no transigen con la superficialidad.


----------



## mikiflush (10 Ago 2022)

wonderwoman dijo:


> No tiene por qué ser puta necesariamente.
> 
> Yo creo que quiere aspirar a un nivel de vida X, lo mismo ella gana eso o más y no está dispuesta a rebajar sus expectativas, o dejar de hacer sus viajes de rigor al año, cenas, etc.
> 
> ...



Le van a dar match un millón de tíos, nadie se lee los perfiles


----------



## Derrochaduros (10 Ago 2022)

En tres años está criando gatos y perros


----------



## reconvertido (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



Soy mema, tarada, hijadeputa, puta y orgullosa de todo ello, además de con pocas luces (por eso orgullosa).
Eso es lo que yo leo.


----------



## Euron G. (10 Ago 2022)

Pauta completa no bonita, que en breve te calzan la 4ª


----------



## El octavo pasajero (10 Ago 2022)

Mide 1,78 si te descuidas es un emil con trabuco , hoy en día cualquier travelo es exigente les están enseñando muy bien.


----------



## Hurin (10 Ago 2022)

Yo tuve suerte con una un par de años mayor, pero eso si tenes que gustarle mucho o generle interes para concretar con una. De lo contrario solo se dedican a elegir como si fuera un catalogo.


----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (10 Ago 2022)

Está destinada a morir sola, que se joda.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (10 Ago 2022)

¿Qué hace esta basura en el principal? Otro tarado al ignore.


----------



## jiren (10 Ago 2022)

esther tetas caidas y seguramente gorda y fea pero quiere un hombre 10


----------



## medion_no (10 Ago 2022)

No si por exigir....


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (10 Ago 2022)

Tiene todo lo bueno. Derroición, cuasimenopáusica, gastosa, exigente.
Queda con ella que te hará feliz.


----------



## alexforum (10 Ago 2022)

Os pide las tres ultimas nóminas?


----------



## LangostaPaco (10 Ago 2022)

MarioBroh dijo:


> Fast Family Plan de manual. Pobre del que pique



Siempre pícara un calvo fracasado


----------



## mxmanu (10 Ago 2022)

Otra cajera con aspiraciones. 

Ella que ofrece, sólo follar?? pffff por ese precio te hartas de putas profesionales.


----------



## Le Truhan (10 Ago 2022)

Yo por una así sino tiene 25 paso.....


----------



## Arthas98 (10 Ago 2022)

Quién le de match es subnormal, menuda petarda


----------



## Pepeprisas (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



Vacunada en pauta completa   es una auténtica perra!


----------



## algala (10 Ago 2022)

Le veo un target jodido.


----------



## secuestrado (10 Ago 2022)

Pero hay alguno que tenga tan poca dignidad como para siquiera dar match o como se diga a una tipa que está buscando un hombre como si estuviera buscando un objeto?

Busco hombre que gane más de 40mil. Qué va a hacer, pedirle la declaración de la renta en la primera cita o qué cojones? Y tambien el pase covid?  Pero como se puede tener tanta jeta?

Ni con un palo, vamos.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (10 Ago 2022)

Lo peor son los tíos que se arrastran delante de estas tías que son mucho peor y más peligrosas que cualquier escort.

Las profesionales salen mucho más baratas.


----------



## Murray's (10 Ago 2022)

Y minimo 1'85m

Hdp!!!


----------



## oldesnake (10 Ago 2022)

salir con una vacunada, como para que tras la primera cita, o en la primera, le de un infarto.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



Otra que busca enganchar a alguien que la mantenga y la lleve de viaje antes de enmurarse.
Para follársela y esfumarse sin mirar atrás.


----------



## Black War Greymon (10 Ago 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Pero hay alguno que tenga tan poca dignidad como para siquiera dar match o como se diga a una tipa que está buscando un hombre como si estuviera buscando un objeto?
> 
> Busco hombre que gane más de 40mil. Qué va a hacer, pedirle la declaración de la renta en la primera cita o qué cojones? Y tambien el pase covid?  Pero como se puede tener tanta jeta?
> 
> Ni con un palo, vamos.



Lamentablemente es la situación que hay en España, el país donde el pagafantismo y la hipergamia devoran a los hombres.


----------



## secuestrado (10 Ago 2022)

Es que tiene narices poner en una web de citas: vacunada pauta completa, dice  qué pauta completa ni qué gaitas.

Yo estoy fuera de mercado pero si estuviera buscando, que se haya puesto la pauta completa de esas vacunas ya sería un stop. Lo que menos me preocupa son esas vacunas de mierda. Me preocupan mas otras enfermedades que la mierda del covid, como por ejemplo que me pegue una hepatitis, o un vih o cualquier otra marranada. El que pediría una prueba medica de enfermedades infecciosas sería yo, no me jodas. Y con 37 años no se me ocurriría ponerme con esa a tener hijos. Menudo horror los embarazos a esas edades (seria ya con alrededor de 40 años entre unas cosas y otras, puf). Y mucha probabilidad de tener que gastar un pastón en fiv. Esta lo que busca es un copadre, alguien que cofinancie su embarazo, un socio en la empresa.

Sí, mido mas de 178 y gano mas de esos 40k y NO se me ocurriría jamas contactar con una persona que busca a otra como el que busca una hipoteca. Igual en LinkedIn cuadraría más algo así...


----------



## blondrocket (10 Ago 2022)

Alerta:
Con 37 años la fertilidad por los suelos
Pauta completa una bomba de relojería
40.000€ al año porque su ojete lo vale

Mejor que se compre un gato y nos deje en paz.


----------



## R_Madrid (10 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ¿Y qué esperas? 40K al año es lo mínimo para poder mantener una vida decente (y en Madrid es bastante poco, la verdad). Fuera de Madrid, bueno, pero en Madrid es una caca.



pues hay muchos trabajos de alta exigencia en conocimientos, titulaciones y habilidades que no te pagan eso ni de puta coña en Madrid

El remar se va a acabar


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269




El detalle “me adapto a cualquier plan”. Como diria @cebollo la clave es el verbo “aportar”… a esta hay que aportarle planes y pasta. Busca un “payaso del coño” que gane por encima de 40k. Y con 37 añazos!!! Joder para que quiere pasta y planes? Con comer pures en la residencia de ancianas donde deberia estar, deberia ser suficiente


----------



## joser_jr (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



Pues yo he follado con muchas en Tinder cuando ganaba 20.000 euros.


----------



## joser_jr (10 Ago 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Pero si tú pones "muy importante que tenga las tetas enormes" te banean.



¿En serio?

Yo creo que no te babean por poner eso. Otra cosa es que las mujeres pasen de ti (igual que la mayoría de los hombres pasaría de esa mujer).


----------



## Covid Bryant (10 Ago 2022)

37... Las tías se quitan años en internet, es normal que se bajen 3 añitos, esta subnormal vaculerda ya empieza por 4


----------



## INE (10 Ago 2022)

"Vacunada y puta completa" me ha parecido leer.


----------



## Adhoc (10 Ago 2022)

ufffff


----------



## drstrangelove (10 Ago 2022)

Vacunada y con pauta completa dice....como si eso fuera importante para follar.


----------



## Mr. Satan (10 Ago 2022)

se esteriliza con las ponzoñas y luego pretende tener hijos...
y encima con 37 que ya iba tarde 
Venga, al supermercado a por productos Whiskas hija, que no das para más


----------



## AEM (10 Ago 2022)

lo de vacunada pauta completa es una red flag brutal, es como si te dice que es peluquera, ni con un palo


----------



## XRL (10 Ago 2022)

si ganara 40.000€ tendría mil tías con las que quedar y follar,aparte de las putas


----------



## XRL (10 Ago 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Ese tipo de selección se hace de forma tácita, si lo explícita es una puta.
> 
> Lo normal es que una tía si gana 50k no se irá con un matao que gane 20k pero no es el caso de esa petarda que huele a choni emputecida a la legua.



pues ya hay que ser tonto siendo un matao de 20k para preferir estar con una enmurada por mucho dinero que gane pudiendo estar con chortinas


----------



## AEM (10 Ago 2022)

ni siquiera te conoce y ya está exigiendo  
se supone que ha de aportar datos de ella pero de eso no dice absolutamente nada. Sólo lo que demanda, nada de lo que puede ofrecer.

Es como si quieres vender un producto pero no lo describes, sólo exiges que el pago sea en paypal, que le paguen el taxi, que el comprador sea guapo...


----------



## Mostoles (10 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ¿Y qué esperas? 40K al año es lo mínimo para poder mantener una vida decente (y en Madrid es bastante poco, la verdad). Fuera de Madrid, bueno, pero en Madrid es una caca.



¿Pero qué coño dices? 40k al año es ganar más de 3000€ al mes ¿Quién ostias gana eso en España? Desde luego ni yo ni nadie de mi círculo. Y todos vivimos en Madrid y alguno hasta con novia.


----------



## Abrojo (10 Ago 2022)

como sí la pauta fuera a ser completa alguna vez


----------



## el mensa (10 Ago 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> Otra cajera con aspiraciones.
> 
> Ella que ofrece, sólo follar?? pffff por ese precio te hartas de putas profesionales.



... hasta que se te derrita la polla de tanto usarla. Y sobra dinero para irse a Sudamérica si prefiere interactuar con mujeres de otra forma y el resultado va a ser el mismo, follar hasta aborrecer la jodienda y de paso a las españolas.

Por cierto, por fin algo de economía en el principal.


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 Ago 2022)

Habrá una legión de huelebragas dispuestos a pagar y hacer lo que sea para metérsela

La culpa es de los huelebragas


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Ago 2022)

Me ha recordado a este meme que rulaba por los grupos de whatsapp hace años:


----------



## Marca Hispánica (10 Ago 2022)

Muy bien explicado. Me parece alucinante que, tras veinte años de pretendientes y oportunidades de pareja varias, aún no tengan pareja este tipo de mujeres. Eso es bien porque se trata de una arribista que siempre busca algo mejor, o porque algo no anda bien dentro de la cabeza.

En España, más del 70% de mujeres de 35 no tiene hijos. Es verdaderamente trágico. A esas mujeres se le ha vendido un ideal de hombre inalcanzable para la mayoría. Mientras que las que han sido humildes han fidelizado a su chico, otras como esta se han echado a perder para siempre.


----------



## FernandoGTR (10 Ago 2022)

40k al año son unos 2100€ netos al mes en 14 pagas si no recuerdo mal. Si la mujer va exigiendo que como mínimo ganes X al año, directamente bloqueo y a la siguiente.


----------



## Alguien random (10 Ago 2022)

Primera cita: restaurante caro y acompañarla a casa.
Segunda cita: cine y polvo.
Tercera cita: conocer a sus padres.
Cuarta cita: intentamos tener el niño ya?
Quinta cita: en tu casa, y te propone mudarse contigo.
Sexta cita: test de embarazo positivo.

9 meses después, divorcio y pensión.


----------



## Feyerabend (10 Ago 2022)

Con 37 anhos si no está emparejada es descartable.


----------



## crash2012 (10 Ago 2022)

7 páginas

Sois unos putos románticos


----------



## thanos2 (10 Ago 2022)

Lorealista, porque yo lo valgo.

Todas se creen diferentes, todas se creen únicas, todas se creen especiales. 

37 y quiere tener hijos. Y encontrar un hombre que a esa edad quiera aguantarla cuando ya es ver por el resto de tu vida la mirada de las mil pollas. 

Haberlo pensado mejor.


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (10 Ago 2022)

Vacunada y contaminada...lo de los hijos pocas probabilidades le doy...vamos, pata y al arcen


----------



## Mike Littoris (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



Querida Esther, por mi parte cumplo todos los requisitos.
Por favor confírmame
- que en el último ejercicio fiscal hayas ganado más de 35000 euros
- que tengas coche y casa en propiedad
- que no tengas hijos
- que te comprometas a preñarte por mí en el plazo de 12 meses desde la firma de este contrato (y prueba ADN del niñe)
- que midas más de 1'65, peses menos de 55 kilos y gastes una talla C de sujetador
¡Nos vemos!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



37 años y quiere tener hijos. Ésta aún no se ha enterado del concepto de "embarazo geriátrico".

Y además "se adapta a casi todos los planes" (pagando tú), le encanta viajar (pagando tú), y comer en buenos sitios (pagando tú, además de que ella es muy original pues la gente normal no gusta de comer en restaurantes de 5 tenedores).

Pobrecita, lleva años estampada contra el muro y aún se cree que tiene 20 años y le queda toda la vida por delante.


----------



## Existencia insoportable (10 Ago 2022)

"*VACUNADA EN PAUTA COMPLETA" *


----------



## sikBCN (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



Claro, se le dice que si, que ganas 100 mil y tras follartela bye bye...

Como creo que se dijo en burbuja "SI ELLAS SE MÁQUILLAN PARA ENGAÑAR, EL HOMBRE PUEDE MENTIR EN PROFESION Y SALARIO".

es así de sencillo, ellas engañan,tú también.


----------



## Existencia insoportable (10 Ago 2022)

drstrangelove dijo:


> Vacunada y con pauta completa dice....como si eso fuera importante para follar.



Para el covidiota medio lo es. Se creen que así no les contagiaran el BIRUJ.


----------



## sikBCN (10 Ago 2022)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> 37 años: No tengo hijos pero me gustaría tenerlos. JAJAJAJA



Vaya peligro, y cuando tú niño tenga 20 años ella una jubilata de 60 años, lo peor es que hay tíos que son tan tontos que se lian de esa forma.
Si tienes 40 tacos y quieres ser padre buscate una de 30 y pocos, sino ya no tengas hijos...es lo que hay, ser padre-abuelo no es inteligente.


----------



## sikBCN (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



Yo creo que es cuenta fake,para reírse de lo tíos... Es imposible que sean tan tonta,tras poner eso nadie la va a tomar en serio.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Ago 2022)

*Para 37 años, tiene todavia muchos pajaros en la cabeza, engañara a un reponedor de supermercado calvo y nuncafollista !!!.*


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> "Vacunada y puta completa" me ha parecido leer.



Por 50k se deja destrozar el ojete con la “vacuna” que tu quieras.

Por 60k es capaz de fingir cariño e incluso igual entra en la cocina y te hace una ensalada

Por 70k aprende a cocinar una sopa por ti

La española cuando ama, ama de verdad y tal.


----------



## Existencia insoportable (10 Ago 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Yo creo que es cuenta fake,para reírse de lo tíos... Es imposible que sean tan tonta,tras poner eso nadie la va a tomar en serio.



Tiene el perfil verificado


----------



## zeromus44 (10 Ago 2022)

Que se la quede su puta madre

Un saludo


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (10 Ago 2022)

Qué significa "si estudios superiores"

Qué tiene o que no tiene pero prefiere dejarlo ambiguo hasta que la pillen. 

Está infladisimo de precio ese chocho devaluado. 

Hay que dejar de remar pero ya, que con nuestros impuestos se mantiene a estas parásitas.


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Ago 2022)

crash2012 dijo:


> 7 páginas
> 
> Sois unos putos románticos



Es que estamos impactados con las mujeres, son seres tan únicos e irrepetibles. No hay ni una igual, como nosotros, que somos todos iguales


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (10 Ago 2022)

Hostias pues 40k y 40k dan para vivir bien ¿eh?
Ah, que no dice que lo gane ella...


----------



## sikBCN (10 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Tiene el perfil verificado



Pues entonces es cachondeo, o si, es muy tonta, difícil que encuentre a un tonto y menos a un TONTO CON DINERO que busca, de esos ya quedan muy muy pocos si es que queda alguno,cosa que dudo.


----------



## tarrito (10 Ago 2022)

kakunada completa = WRONG!!! 

Esther 37, nunca tendrás la pauta completa


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Tiene el perfil verificado




Con el alegre desparpajo de la paleta pueblerina, no se avergüenza de lo que pone en el perfil, lo considera normal, porque tiene 6 cadenas de TV y un pais de 47 millones de borregos diciendole que jijijiji, wapisima


----------



## sikBCN (10 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Para 37 años, tiene todavia muchos pajaros en la cabeza, engañara a un reponedor de supermercado calvo y nuncafollista !!!.*



Lo tienen cada vez más difícil, tontos ya hay muy pocos, con 37 años se te pasó el arroz hace muchísimo tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## Existencia insoportable (10 Ago 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Pues entonces es cachondeo, o si, es muy tonta, difícil que encuentre a un tonto y menos a un TONTO CON DINERO que busca, de esos ya quedan muy muy pocos si es que queda alguno,cosa que dudo.



No subestimes la realidad paralela en la que vive la mujer hezpañola. Cree que tiene derecho a todo lo que desee por obra y gracia de su raja maloliente en la entrepierna.


----------



## sikBCN (10 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> No subestimes la realidad paralela en la que vive la mujer hezpañola. Cree que tiene derecho a todo lo que desee por obra y gracia de su raja maloliente en la entrepierna.



La mayoría de tías de mi entorno que tenían la cabeza llena de pájaros han acabado inseminadas artificialmente y siendo madre solteras...

Seamos serios, sin la presión social que tenían los hombres antes para formar familia si o si, y estas hembras disponibles( que ya son las sobras, las "buenas" están todas en pareja y con familia propia, ),llegado a cierta edad lo mejor que puedes hacer es quedarte soltero, vivirás más tranquilo, tendrás más dinero y te lo pasarás mucho mejor.

Saludos


----------



## drstrangelove (10 Ago 2022)

Tiene perfil verificado aunque con pauta incompleta. Falta saber si llega a 40K y si los estudios superiores son potentes o del chichinabo.


----------



## sikBCN (10 Ago 2022)

Esta piba o se pilla un divorciado de 50 años con pasta, el típico divorciado que no le va a hacer mucho caso pero que almenos le pagará las fantas ,o se pilla uno de 30 años nuncafollista, que aún cree en encontrar a alguien y demás y está loco por formar familia.

De su edad muy complicado que encuentre a un tonto y menos con dinero jajajaja.

Que ilusa!!


----------



## roquerol (10 Ago 2022)

se ha cansado del carrusel de pollas y quiere sentar la cabeza.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (10 Ago 2022)

Rory B Bellows dijo:


> El sabio refranero español nos dice: 'contra el vicio de pedir, la virtud de no dar'



El refranero español actual es "traga traga que yo te aviso." Tragaderas infinitas tienen los huelebragas



_Suso_ dijo:


> Lo de vacunada con pauta completa suena a troleada, venga va, qué forero de aquí es?



De eso se presume mucho en todo tipo de redes sociales. Yo lo agradezco porque es un cartel de "cerebro averiado, disculpen las molestias".


----------



## Existencia insoportable (10 Ago 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Esta piba o se pilla un divorciado de 50 años con pasta, el típico divorciado que no le va a hacer mucho caso pero que almenos le pagará las fantas ,o se pilla uno de 30 años nuncafollista, que aún cree en encontrar a alguien y demás y está loco por formar familia.
> 
> De su edad muy complicado que encuentre a un tonto y menos con dinero jajajaja.
> 
> Que ilusa!!



Además las parejas más duraderas y sanas casi siempre tienen una diferencia de edad en torno a los 5 años, el hombre mayor que ella. Hasta 10 años menos suelen funcionar muy bien, por ejemplo 35-25. 

La protagonista de éste hilo puede encontrar lo que busca, pero me temo que con solteros paco a partir de 50 años


----------



## sikBCN (10 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Además las parejas más duraderas y sanas casi siempre tienen una diferencia de edad en torno a los 5 años, el hombre mayor que ella. Hasta 10 años menos suelen funcionar muy bien, por ejemplo 35-25.
> 
> La protagonista de éste hilo puede encontrar lo que busca, pero me temo que con solteros paco a partir de 50 años



Talvez busque eso, pero el mercado de 50 años es muy jodido.

Básicamente son o derroidos totales,que eso no lo va a querer lógicamente o DIVORCIADOS /CASADOS INFIELES, más lo segundo ,ella siempre será el segundo plato.

Es un mercado muy jodido el de los 50 años,por no decir inexistente.

Tías locas con la cabeza muy mal y muchas exigências Imposibles de cumplir en el mundo real, básicamente porque con 37 años NO MERECES EXIGIR TANTO, POR TANTO NADA ENCONTRARAS.


----------



## SEVEN (10 Ago 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


> *p*a*uta* completa



Igual se le ha colado la "a"


----------



## Trejo (10 Ago 2022)

¿Y esa carita dando un besito al final, a que es muy cuqui?....

Sin duda es la típica carruselera que lleva follando con alfas y malotes desde los 16 años. Y ahora, llegada la mediana edad, quiere atrapar una buena cartera para vivir a lo grande y que le de todo lo que los malotes, mazados y pollatatuadas no le dieron: viajes, restaurantes, escapadas de fin de semana....... y, para colofón, que la preñe y así garantizarse ingresos y vivienda durante unos cuantos años.

Eso sí, todo adornado con palabras bonitas como "respeto" y "sinceridad", las cuales no creo que haya aplicado con los tíos en toda su vida.


----------



## jur2017 (10 Ago 2022)

Suscrita a Pfizer


----------



## edmondrth (10 Ago 2022)

Vacunada, sí. 

Pero no dice cuántas cajas de ansiolíticos y antidepresivos se toma al mes.


----------



## Kflaas (10 Ago 2022)

Tampoco pide mucho la verdad....en Valencia, no sé cómo estará el tema de precios de vivienda

Pero en Warcelona y área metropolitana, con 40000 haces poco la verdad ( a no ser que los 2 ganen eso....)


----------



## Oso Amoroso (10 Ago 2022)

Porque cualquier hombre con buena posicion economica se va a tirar a una de 37 mas pasada que mi furgoneta Combo pudiendo trajinarse a una buenorra de 24?


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (10 Ago 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Claro, se le dice que si, que ganas 100 mil y tras follartela bye bye...
> 
> Como creo que se dijo en burbuja "SI ELLAS SE MÁQUILLAN PARA ENGAÑAR, EL HOMBRE PUEDE MENTIR EN PROFESION Y SALARIO".
> 
> es así de sencillo, ellas engañan,tú también.



Entonces ella decide que esa noche tan romántica la violaste. 
Más te vale tener trituradora, cerdos, cal viva y hormigonera en tu finca si quieres irte de rositas.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (10 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Tiene que ser un troll,
> 
> no pueden haber mujeres así de subnormales,
> (O si)
> ...



Sujetame el cubata, desde minuto 2:00 del video hasta la traca final:









La reacción de Noemí al saber que su cita es técnico de emergencias: “Fatal, coge el virus y me lo trae a casa”


Dispuesto a encontrar a una mujer que se atreva a recorrer el mundo con él, sus dos perros y su California, Yagoba ha cruzado la puerta de ‘First Da




www.cuatro.com





Bonus track


----------



## SEVEN (10 Ago 2022)

Ya puede ir actualizando el perfil porque lo de la pauta completa le va a caducar, al igual que su fertilidad. 

Por lo demás, se la ve una persona con valores. Negativos, para ser exactos.

Ánimo wapíssima!!!


----------



## Trejo (10 Ago 2022)

Estás totalmente equivocado. La burbuja coñil sigue en máximos históricos. Una gorda de metro cincuenta sigue teniendo tíos disponibles para follar, relación o lo que sea y muchos serán físicamente superiores en nivel. Si la tipa de la que hablamos, midiendo 1,78, no estando gorda ni siendo rematadamente fea, va a seguir teniendo legiones de tíos detrás de ella. Exige porque sabe que lo puede conseguir, porque sigue habiendo una cantidad ingente de babosos y desesperados y varios de ellos con el nivel económico que ella pide.

Ya se ha hablado mucho en este foro: TODAS LAS TÍAS exigen hombres superiores a ellas a nivel físico y económico porque saben que alguno van a conseguir. Joder, yo mismo he visto perfiles en Tinder y otras app de cincuentonas con exigencias similares a la pava esta que nos ocupa.


----------



## Trejo (10 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Efectivamente, con treinta y siete años ya debería haber tenido los hijos, la cueva va a estar llena de telarañas y mocos secos. Carne de clínica de planificación familiar, varios abortos para finalmente tener un solo hijo.



Los massmierda y el lobby feminazi les han inculcado que ser madre antes de los 30 años es tirar su juventud a la basura y arruinarse la vida. Lo importante es viajar, subir las fotos a Instagram para recibir un montón de likes y demás chorradas pueriles.


----------



## elCañonero (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



Pásale el link del hilo


----------



## Trejo (10 Ago 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Le van a dar match un millón de tíos, nadie se lee los perfiles



Y aunque lo lean le van a dar like igual. como he dicho, hay muchísimos babosos y desesperados que dan like a todos los perfiles que Tinder les pone delante. Quieren un coño, el que sea.


----------



## Kron II (10 Ago 2022)

Imaginad un juego donde una parte tiene una rentabilidad potencial alta y tiene una clausula legal desde el inicio hasta el final del juego que le permite hacer efectiva esa rentabilidad. Por otro lado, el otro jugador, si su contraparte hace efectiva esa clausula, obtiene automáticamente una pérdida, que potencialmente puede llegar a ser desastrosa, y que le impediría o, al menos, entorpecería en gran medida entrar en otros juegos y/o apuestas potencialmente mucho más rentables y/o sin tanto riesgo.

Por supuesto, como todos los juegos, los potenciales jugadores pueden decidir jugar o ser espectadores, ¿se animan a jugar?


----------



## Kapitoh (10 Ago 2022)

No habeis entendido lo de los 40k. Son para asegurarse que, en caso de que sea visitada por la repentina, al menos el novio pueda tirar del carro. Y lo de los niños lo dice por decir. No creo que pueda tenerlos tras la pauta completa.


----------



## Kubernet0 (10 Ago 2022)

37 años y con exigencias. Estas son las que vienen cada vez que salgo. Es el equivalente al baboso nuncafollista hombre, solo que ellas van a degüello a por quien tiene dinero.
Preferencias le llaman.


----------



## Trejo (10 Ago 2022)

El octavo pasajero dijo:


> Mide 1,78 si te descuidas es un emil con trabuco , hoy en día cualquier travelo es exigente les están enseñando muy bien.



Cada vez hay más shemalotes en Tinder y muchos ni siquiera ponen que lo son, los muy hijos de puta.


----------



## Covaleda (10 Ago 2022)

A mi me parece bien que ya se anuncien así. Las cartas boca arriba y que el mercado y el Sr Darwin se encarguen del resto.


----------



## Saluter (10 Ago 2022)

Lo de "vacunada pauta completa", le ha quedao de ganado vacuno 100%. Muuuu!!


----------



## QueenTiger (10 Ago 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Lo de "vacunada pauta completa", le ha quedao de ganado vacuno 100%. Muuuu!!



Sí, o como un perro. Solo le falta poner "desparasitada". Penosa. 

Yo, como mujer que soy, tampoco la querría como amiga.


----------



## Trejo (10 Ago 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Pero hay alguno que tenga tan poca dignidad como para siquiera dar match o como se diga a una tipa que está buscando un hombre como si estuviera buscando un objeto?



¿Pero a estas alturas todavía nos hacemos esa pregunta?. La respuesta es SÍ. Por eso estamos en esta situación, por la falta de dignidad y amor propio de un mayoritario porcentaje de tíos. Porque son ellos los que crean la brutal burbuja de coño que hace que mujeres que no valen ni para convertirlas en abono se permitan el lujo de seleccionar hombres a su gusto.

De toda la vida las gordas, las feas y las viejas han sido rechazadas por el género masculino. Hasta que hace unos años todo empezó a hipersexualizarse, el porqueyolovalguismo, la sensación de que si no consigues una tía eres un fracasado.....


----------



## Trejo (10 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> 37... Las tías se quitan años en internet, es normal que se bajen 3 añitos, esta subnormal vaculerda ya empieza por 4



Yo me enteré a posteriori que mi última ex era 13 años mayor que yo y no 5, como ponía en el perfil donde la conocí.


----------



## Covid Bryant (10 Ago 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Yo me enteré a posteriori que mi última ex era 13 años mayor que yo y no 5, como ponía en el perfil donde la conocí.



Tu es q ves un agujero y te da igual el resto.


----------



## Trejo (10 Ago 2022)

drstrangelove dijo:


> Vacunada y con pauta completa dice....como si eso fuera importante para follar.



Es para demostrar que es una mujer "madura y sensata".....


----------



## racalmatt (10 Ago 2022)

A ver, a lo mejor estáis pintando el demonio en la pared antes de que aparezca, como dicen los alemanes...., y es que el "anuncio" no pone nada en cuanto a edad que busca, bien podría estar detrás de un sugar daddy..., de hecho la descripción parece toda una invitación a éste tipo de perfiles.

Si no fuese el caso, siempre hay algún kamikaze con ganas de que lo dejen como una uva pasa, para que después pueda seguir con la manutención de la señorita y sus larvas desde la distancia (si tiene la suerte de no sufrir una viogen)


----------



## Guaguei (10 Ago 2022)

ya le encontrara pazuzu a alguien adecuado de esas caracteristicas
que le preñara el alma de forma emocionalmente responsable

hola goapà mi habla espaniol uno poquito, que rico goacamole y burrito andale


----------



## klausmaria (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269




Esther... 37 años...







*ester 37: "No tengo hijos, pero me gustaría tenerlos"*


----------



## Trejo (10 Ago 2022)

AEM dijo:


> ni siquiera te conoce y ya está exigiendo
> se supone que ha de aportar datos de ella pero de eso no dice absolutamente nada. Sólo lo que demanda, nada de lo que puede ofrecer.
> 
> Es como si quieres vender un producto pero no lo describes, sólo exiges que el pago sea en paypal, que le paguen el taxi, que el comprador sea guapo...



Ya te digo yo lo que no va a ofrecer: ser una mujer de su casa, tenerte la comida hecha cuando llegues del trabajo, la ropa siempre lavada y planchada, centrarse en su vida de hogar y en su marido sin andar jijijeando en el gimnasio en la zona de los mazados......

Las tías, TODAS, se consideran a sí mismas el premio, el objetivo, la meta. Como si fuera la cumbre del Everest, son los escaladores los que se tienen que mover y jugársela para llegar; la cima no tiene que hacer nada, sólo estar allí.


----------



## Lubinillo (10 Ago 2022)

Pues flipar con este. No se corta y pide una mascota. Al menos sabe lo que quiere


----------



## Trejo (10 Ago 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Claro, se le dice que si, que ganas 100 mil y tras follartela bye bye...
> 
> Como creo que se dijo en burbuja "SI ELLAS SE MÁQUILLAN PARA ENGAÑAR, EL HOMBRE PUEDE MENTIR EN PROFESION Y SALARIO".
> 
> es así de sencillo, ellas engañan,tú también.



Que te crees que a una buscavidas de estas la vas a engañar así como así. Cuando te vea se va a fijar en todo: si vistes o no ropa de marca, si llevas un buen reloj o uno del bazar chino, si conduces un coche nuevo de 50.000 € o un Audi importado con 300.000 km.....

Saben bien lo que buscan y tienen claro cómo verificar a un candidato.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (10 Ago 2022)

es puta completa, ya avisa


----------



## neofiz (10 Ago 2022)

Pero ella no dice de que trabaja y cuanto gana. 

Solo tiene sentido su petición si ella gana lo mismo o tiene mucho dinero. Y como no lo dice pues posiblemente ella no cumple con los requisitos que pide.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (10 Ago 2022)

hasta 37 he leido, salu2


----------



## vil. (10 Ago 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Yo me enteré a posteriori que mi última ex era 13 años mayor que yo y no 5, como ponía en el perfil donde la conocí.



JAJAJAJAAA.... JAJAJAJAJAA.... JAJAJAJAJJAAAA... JAJAJAJAAAA...

A ver que sólo te engañó en 8 AÑAZOS... jajajajjaaaaa... jajajjajaaaa 

O sea y si lo entiendo tú la ACEPTABAS con más de 5 años más que tú... y te coló hasta 13 años más y... jajajajajjaaajajajaa...

Luego os sorprende que pidan más de 40k anuales... jajajajajjaaaaa

De verdad que tu post es delirante, pero la leche de delirante y ponerlo es un obsequio a COMO ESTA EL PATIO en esos mundos de las páginas de contactos... jajajajaaa... con 5 años ya te valía... jajajajajajaaa... jajajjaaa.. pero leches 13 añazos te parece EXCESO... jajajajjaa... y te los coló, jajajajajajaa... mortal, todo mortal...


----------



## Evander Holyfield (10 Ago 2022)

Hace pocos lustros una mujer de esa edad era abuela o estaba en puertas de serlo. Ahora sólo es un desecho biológico. 

Y encima va de diva. Da hasta pena.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (10 Ago 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> ¿Pero qué coño dices? 40k al año es ganar más de 3000€ al mes ¿Quién ostias gana eso en España? Desde luego ni yo ni nadie de mi círculo. Y todos vivimos en Madrid y alguno hasta con novia.



40K brutos al año no son 3000 netos al mes. 3000 netos al mes son ya más de 60 mil. A paritr de 3K netos la cosa va mejor, pero 40K brutos al año en Madrid es una castaña.

Pregúntate cómo se pagan los pisos de 700 mil y ai se pagan ganando 40K brutos al año.


----------



## Padre_Karras (10 Ago 2022)

¿ Y esto el P$OE no lo considera prostitución ?


----------



## Cormac (10 Ago 2022)

Queda feo la verdad, y es un buen Red Flag, pero no sabemos su profesión. 
Si ella los gana puede ser comprensible. Más que nada porque no vas a poder seguirle el ritmo y ella igual no está por la labor de "mantener" a un mileurista.


----------



## Cormac (10 Ago 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> ¿Pero qué coño dices? 40k al año es ganar más de 3000€ al mes ¿Quién ostias gana eso en España? Desde luego ni yo ni nadie de mi círculo. Y todos vivimos en Madrid y alguno hasta con novia.



Mi mujer ahora gana 45k y con opciones de que el próximo año pase a 55k
Lo que te quita el Gobierno a esos sueldos es brutal.


----------



## 121 (10 Ago 2022)

Charo con el arroz ultra pasado a sus 37 creyendo que es una chortina de 20 apretada y atractiva para que un hombre top la rescate del suburbio y eleve su estatus inmediatamente a clase media


----------



## vil. (10 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Queda feo la verdad, y es un buen Red Flag, pero no sabemos su profesión.
> Si ella los gana puede ser comprensible. Más que nada porque no vas a poder seguirle el ritmo y ella igual no está por la labor de "mantener" a un mileurista.



Mucha crítica pero si somos sinceros y sin tonterías parece escrito por alguien normal y con sentido común...

Mide 1,78 y pide alguien alto... pues ya te digo, mido 1,80 y hasta yo me vería un enano a su lado en cuanto ponga unos tacones no muy altos...

Pide más de 40k anuales, que pueden ser o no demasiados, depende dónde vivas, pero... como tú dices, dependerá de la profesión de la mujer...

Recuerdo una mujer con la que medio me lié, empresaria y con emolumentos no altos sino infinitos, al menos para mis posibilidades... era algo SURREALISTA el nivel de gasto al que podía acceder y aceptaba pagar todo, pero... como que no, eso quizás si eres mujer y un hombre te lo paga lo puedes entender, pero como hombre es un ataque indiscriminado a tu integridad:

- _"Vamonos este finde a celebrar el fin de mes a un hotel YYYYY (5 estrellas) y a pasarlo en grande" (presupuesto más o menos 1500 lereles persona)..._

Y esto hace más de 10 años y daba lo mismo un mes que otro, un fin de semana que cualquier otro... eso sí, fines de semana de no poder salir que le tocaba currar y tal... en casa como mucho, un puñetero chalet con tropecientas televisiones y apenas un par de sofas...


----------



## 121 (10 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Mi mujer ahora gana 45k y con opciones de que el próximo año pase a 55k
> Lo que te quita el Gobierno a esos sueldos es brutal.



De 45 a 55 es un gran salto. A estos niveles y especialmente cuando llegas al último tramo te pueden subir el bruto que apenas se nota en el neto


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (10 Ago 2022)

Me encantan estos perfiles, son los marcadores del nivel por donde está ahora la Burbuja y el No-mercado.

Me encanta el tono de superioridad y poder absoluto: " y ya por pedir, que hable un idioma extranjero". No importa cuál, betilla, como si es farsi o coreano, es para ver hasta dónde te arrastras.

Imaginemos esto en otro ámbito, digamos el inmobiliario:
"Vendo mi piso en Parla. Un millón de euros. No pongo nada sobre el estado del piso, ni falta que hace. Y ya por pedir, el comprador debe tener algún master de algo en una universidad extranjera".
Me lo quitan de las manos, fijo.


----------



## Marca Hispánica (10 Ago 2022)

Leyendo el hilo, otra cosa que se me ocurre es que haya dedicado una buena parte de su vida al trabajo y los estudios superiores, como si eso fuera un aliciente para nosotros. Apuesto que de las labores de casa no tiene ni idea.


----------



## Plasta (10 Ago 2022)

Le quedan cuatro reglas fértiles y las va a amortizar a full

Papuchi parguela que en dos años va a dedicar la mitad del buen sueldo a mantener a esta mientras la empotra la siguiente inversión


----------



## Espartano27 (10 Ago 2022)

Españorda polifollada con las tetas operadas patada y al arcen


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



Es una tipa bastante vulgar, con 40k al año uno es pobre, da lo mismo si son brutos que netos


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Quién le de match es subnormal, menuda petarda



Vamos a ver, que nos conocemos todos. ¿Acaso algún tío se lee los comentarios de una pedorra para dar o no al "me gusta"?. Cuando arrancas esa App el objetivo es meter el mayor número de perfiles en la cesta por si alguno responde. Es una absoluta pérdida de tiempo leer su autodescripción, además de que es contraproduente para la salud mental de un hombre. Esa pedorra lo más probable es que a tu perfil le de al "no me gusta" y que al final vaya a darle el "like" al que la va a tratar como lo que es: Un bujero para vaciar el grumo una sola vez.


----------



## vil. (10 Ago 2022)

Janus dijo:


> Es una tipa bastante vulgar, con 40k al año uno es pobre, da lo mismo si son brutos que netos



Pobre o rico es lo de menos... si ella gana no más de 50 K pues qué va a pedir???, uno que gane 300k?...

Lo coherente es que pida alguien que gane más o menos como ella... es alta, 1,78 lo coherente es lo que pide, alguien que sea alto, ya te digo que sí...


----------



## algala (10 Ago 2022)

Llegados a este punto de miseria moral, solo queda ser más listo que ella. Antes de que se de cuenta, aunque seas un fracaso, le dices que tienes unas inversiones, que tu familia tiene propiedades y que estás pensando en comprar un ático de moda, con solo dar algún dato técnico puede ir colando. Mientras tanto, te la vas tirando unas cuantas veces, y luego si te he visto no me acuerdo. Entre los polvos y las pajas de recuerdo tienes para un tiempo.


----------



## Ritalapollera (10 Ago 2022)

Vacunada jajajajajajajajaja 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (10 Ago 2022)

MarioBroh dijo:


> Fast Family Plan de manual. Pobre del que pique



Bingo

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Ago 2022)

Mike Littoris dijo:


> Querida Esther, por mi parte cumplo todos los requisitos.
> Por favor confírmame
> - que en el último ejercicio fiscal hayas ganado más de 35000 euros
> - que tengas coche y casa en propiedad
> ...



Pobre hasta para pedir. Mirese la gerontofilia, los micromachismos (por que le pide ganar menos que ella a usted) y los gustos en general (Una C es una tabla de planchar. Para que merezca la pena el esfuerzo la copa debe ser DD)


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

Alguien random dijo:


> Primera cita: restaurante caro y acompañarla a casa.
> Segunda cita: cine y polvo.
> Tercera cita: conocer a sus padres.
> Cuarta cita: intentamos tener el niño ya?
> ...



Todo es cuestión de medir los tiempos.

Noviazgo a los 20:
- Un año saliendo y "conociéndonos".
- Dos o tres años "¿Por qué no nos vamos a vivir juntos?.
- Un año de convivencia.
- Nos casamos
- Dos años para el primer hijo

Noviazgo a los 40:
- Una semana para conocernos.
- Un mes para irse a vivir juntos.
- Un mes para casarse.
- Antes de la boda: ¿Y si tenemos un hijo?


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Ago 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Claro, se le dice que si, que ganas 100 mil y tras follartela bye bye...
> 
> Como creo que se dijo en burbuja "SI ELLAS SE MÁQUILLAN PARA ENGAÑAR, EL HOMBRE PUEDE MENTIR EN PROFESION Y SALARIO".
> 
> es así de sencillo, ellas engañan,tú también.




Por fin, alguien que sabe

El gran Cebollo ya dijo hace años que el dia que ellas salieran con un mendigo, él saldria con una gorda, una fea o una vieja.

Es una máxima que todos deberiamos aplicar las 24h del dia


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Ago 2022)

Discrepo en la altura, una de 1,80 seria la hostia y en las tetas tamaño “normal”. Las tetas deben ser grandes-enormes, siempre


----------



## CuervoDrogado (10 Ago 2022)

Esa es la tarifa anual o como , se puede contratar por meses tambien , joder las putas cada vez mas caras


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 37 años y quiere tener hijos. Ésta aún no se ha enterado del concepto de "embarazo geriátrico".
> 
> Y además "se adapta a casi todos los planes" (pagando tú), le encanta viajar (pagando tú), y comer en buenos sitios (pagando tú, además de que ella es muy original pues la gente normal no gusta de comer en restaurantes de 5 tenedores).
> 
> Pobrecita, lleva años estampada contra el muro y aún se cree que tiene 20 años y le queda toda la vida por delante.



Los cuentos de príncipes azules se tienen con 15 años, si con 17 sigue con ellos es que es una inmadura infantizada, con 37 años es que está para ir al psicólogo.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (10 Ago 2022)

Me parece bien que cada cual diga claramente lo que quiere. Cuanta más claridad, más probabilidades de éxito en la relación.

Eso sí, debería especificar si los 40.000 son brutos o netos.


----------



## Javito Putero (10 Ago 2022)

no. tapones no. luego te ves a tapones exigentes, por culpa de gente como el capullo este.

chortinas no es igual a tapon desecho genetico, subnormal.

el resto todo correcto.


----------



## Abrojo (10 Ago 2022)

a mí me molan altas, me hacen sentir protegido y puedo libar de sus pechos sin sentirme un pedófilo


----------



## 999999999 (10 Ago 2022)

Condenado a dos años de prisión a un hombre por estafar a su novia al hacerle creer que era futbolista del Levante UD


Le dijo que tenía negocios en Marbella y le enseñó con contrato falso con el equipo para pedirle 7.500 euros




www.google.com


----------



## Ritalapollera (10 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ¿Y qué esperas? 40K al año es lo mínimo para poder mantener una vida decente (y en Madrid es bastante poco, la verdad). Fuera de Madrid, bueno, pero en Madrid es una caca.



Que se mantenga ella solita, o que mantenga al marido también, no son tan empoderadas????

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## josema82 (10 Ago 2022)

Vida jodida le espera, que ahora ni gatos va a poder tener....


----------



## Javito Putero (10 Ago 2022)

no hay otro sitio que en españa con tias de 1.50 o MENOS bordeando el enanismo yendo de divas.


----------



## trellat (10 Ago 2022)

a la mierda, no me creo naa de ninguna RRSS









Musk reta al CEO de Twitter a enseñar cómo comprueba que sus cuentas son reales para materializar su compra


El multimillonario reta al CEO de Twitter a un debate público para que explique cómo verifica la autenticidad de las cuentas de la red social




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## trellat (10 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Hay que trolear a esa puta. Pasa enlace.



eso es, el dueño de aquello te lo agradecerá


----------



## Manoliko (10 Ago 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> no. tapones no. luego te ves a tapones exigentes, por culpa de gente como el capullo este.
> 
> chortinas no es igual a tapon desecho genetico, subnormal.
> 
> el resto todo correcto.



Para mi la altura perfecta de una mujer es 1,65. A partir de ahí las posibilidades de que tienda a ser plana, sin tetas ni culo aumentan con cada centímetro. Menos de 160 si es baja, pero a mi, que también soy bajo, mientras no sea muy muy baja (prácticamente emana) no me importa; así es más manejable en la cama.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



ESta terminará criando gatos, por no están subiditas muchas tías, luego les llega la realidad. Los jóvenes de ahora lo tenéis crudo, pero crudo.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Ago 2022)

Pragmática la "chortina". Le ha faltado poner que tenga 30 cm de polla y que conduzca un Maseratti.

Por lo demás, bien.

Ale, para vosotros jugadores


----------



## MAUSER (10 Ago 2022)

Y ella qué ofrece y cual es su sueldo, lo pone por algún sitio?


----------



## trellat (10 Ago 2022)

15 paginas de mierdahilo en el principal hablando sobe un perfil falso de una rrss ...
en fin


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Ago 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Si pide sólo eso es porque no vale una mierda y lo sabe.



Fina ironia. Si, señor


----------



## Demi Grante (10 Ago 2022)

Vacunada pauta completa... Casi que prefiero ver "peso 120 kilos".


----------



## kyohan (10 Ago 2022)

Veamos,

Para 1 año, - 5 días al mes de regla, 40.0000 €, 2 polvos diarios,, sale el polvo a 65 €. 130 € al día.
Muy caro para 37 tacos.

Para 2 años no está mal. Pero cada día que no folles dos veces, vas a perder 65 €.

En el Lidl hay ofertas mejores


----------



## Cuqui (10 Ago 2022)

kyohan dijo:


> En el Lidl hay ofertas mejores



Hasta en el corte ingles hay ofertas mejores.


----------



## Carne vieja (10 Ago 2022)

Momento para recordar este clásico.


_Aviso publicado por la solicitante:_“Soy una chica hermosa (yo diría que muy hermosa) de *25 años,* bien formada y tengo clase. *Quiero casarme con alguien que gane como mínimo medio millón de dólares al año*

¿Tienen en este portal algún hombre que *gane 500.000 dólares o más*? Quizás las esposas de los que ganen eso me puedan dar algunos consejos

Estuve de novia con hombres que ganan de 200 a 250 mil, pero no puedo pasar de eso, y 250 mil no me van a hacer vivir en el Central Park West

Conozco a una mujer, de mi clase de yoga, que se casó con un banquero y vive en Tribeca, y ella no es tan bonita como yo, ni es inteligente

Entonces, ¿qué es lo que ella hizo y yo no hice? ¿Cómo puedo llegar al nivel de ella?*Rafaela S*



_Respuesta del millonario:_“Leí su consulta con gran interés, pensé cuidadosamente en su caso e hice un análisis de la situación. Primeramente, no estoy haciéndole perder tiempo, pues gano más de 500 mil por año

Aclarado esto, considero los hechos de la siguiente forma: Lo que Ud. ofrece, visto desde la perspectiva de un hombre como el que Ud. busca, es simplemente un pésimo negocio

He aquí los por qué: Dejando los rodeos de lado, lo que Ud. propone es un simple negocio: Ud. pone la belleza física y yo pongo el dinero

Propuesta clara, sin recovecos. Sin embargo existe un problema. Con seguridad, su belleza va a decaer, y un día va a terminar, y lo más probable es que mi dinero continúe creciendo

Así, en términos económicos, Ud. es un activo que sufre depreciación y yo soy un activo que rinde dividendos. Ud. no sólo sufre depreciación, sino que, como asta es progresiva, ¡aumenta siempre!Aclarando más, Ud. tiene hoy 25 años y va a continuar siendo linda durante los próximos 5 a 10 años; pero siempre un poco menos cada año, y de repente, si se compara con una foto de hoy, verá que ya estará envejecida


Esto quiere decir, que Ud. está hoy en “alza”, en la época ideal de ser vendida, no de ser comprada

Usando el lenguaje de Wall Street, quien la tiene hoy la debe de tener en “trading position” (posición para comercializar) , y no en “buy and hold” ( compre y retenga ), que es para lo que Ud. se ofrece

Por lo tanto, todavía en términos comerciales, el casamiento (que es un “buy and hold”) con Ud. no es un buen negocio a mediano o largo plazo, pero alquilarla puede ser en términos comerciales un negocio razonable que podemos meditar y discutir usted y yo

Yo pienso que mediante certificación de cuán “bien formada, con clase y maravillosamente linda” es, yo, probable futuro locatario de esa “máquina”, quiero lo que es de práctica habitual: Hacer una prueba, o sea un “test drive…” para concretar la operación

En resumidas cuentas: como comprarla es un mal negocio, por su devaluación creciente, le propongo alquilarla por el tiempo en que el material esté en buen uso. Esperando noticias suyas, me despido cordialmente

Atentamente: Un millonario que por eso es millonario.


RESPUESTA DE LA MODELO

Mi estimado señor millonario:

Me complace darle la satisfacción de recibir noticias mías tal como usted esperaba.

Primero: Por lo que he podido VER claramente en su carta advierto enseguida que usted lamentablemente lo único que posee es dinero y una mediocre capacidad de negociante.

Yo por lo menos además de belleza tengo inteligencia y clase, lo que incluye educación, respeto y consideración hacia los demás sea que difieran conmigo o no en sus opiniones, criterios y creencias, además tengo la honestidad suficiente para ser sincera y decir claramente lo que deseo y solicito sin ofender a nadie.

Permítame decirle en sus mismos términos económicos que, con toda seguridad, su calidad moral esta más que devaluada, si no baja más es porque no se puede traspasar el suelo. Usted deja mucho que desear como caballero capaz de tratar con el respeto que merece cualquier mujer tan solo por el hecho de serlo, independientemente de la condición que tenga.( Social, económica, cultural, Etc.). Por cierto, esa es la clase de hombre que yo busco y no el espécimen fatuo que usted deduce o supone erróneamente desde su pésima perspectiva, que sin duda, es el tipo al que usted, por lo visto, corresponde.

Segundo: No estoy proponiendo ningún negocio a nadie con mi persona, puesto que tengo la dignidad suficiente para no hacerlo. Solo estoy proponiendo una relación con fines matrimoniales al hombre que desee y cumpla con determinado requisito, manifestándole algunas referencias mías para que tenga cierto conocimiento de la clase de persona con la que entablaría dicha relación. Obviamente de interesarse en mí y llenar dicho requisito, nos conoceríamos más a fondo para definir si nos agradamos lo suficiente como para mantenernos unidos el resto de nuestra vida. No soy ningún objeto de mercancía que se venda o alquile, ni mucho menos que este en “alza” o “deprecie” con el tiempo, para su información, que parece Ud. ignora, la belleza que se pueda perder con los años, en la actualidad, la ciencia la devuelve gracias a su avance en nuestra era moderna, hoy nos ofrece las mejores soluciones con resultados espectaculares. Ahora el paso de los años no son ningún obstáculo para mantenerse joven y hermosa, los cirujanos hacen verdaderos milagros con el cuerpo y rostro de una persona.

Lo que no pueden hacer desgraciadamente es cirugías mentales para cambiar cerebros de individuos incapaces de mostrar una actitud adecuada frente a las demás personas, y ante cualquier situación en la que se sienten intimidados por la falta de autoestima que dejan traslucir por su respuesta, además de complejos, escasa educación, cinismo, ínfima inteligencia y con tan poca testosterona y decencia para dirigirse a una dama. Por tanto resulta dramático concluir que gente como usted difícilmente tiene arreglo.

Tercero : La razón por la cual deseo compartir mi vida con un hombre adinerado es porque estoy acostumbrada a vivir bien y deseo disfrutar de todo lo que el dinero me puede dar en la única vida que todos tenemos en este mundo, no conozco otra. Mi sueño desde niña fue vivir algún día en el Central Park West o algo similar, demás está decir que rechazo la idea de pasar cualquier tipo de necesidades materiales, motivo por el cual considero requisito indispensable ,solvencia suficiente para satisfacer mis expectativas, mas no por ello significa necesariamente que sea lo único que espero de un cónyuge, sin duda a cualquier mujer “normal” le interesaría compartir su vida con alguien inteligente ,con buenos sentimientos, y sobre todo un caballero digno para cualquier dama, y si no mencione dichas cualidades en mi solicitud fue porque cualquier hombre que posea un mínimo de ellas es capaz de sobreentenderlo.

No soy perfecta, admito ser proclive a cometer errores como todo mortal, pero sé aprender de ellos. Quizás no fue un acierto publicar tal anuncio de un modo tan escueto y radical que pudiera despertar suspicacias, prejuicios o interpretaciones sesgadas, no obstante, de la experiencia también se saca provecho ganando con ello. Reconozco que tengo mucho por mejorar, sin embargo, también soy consciente de mi lado positivo, además de belleza física, yo si poseo cualidades dignas de un ser humano (como ya mencione algunas en el anuncio) que están a la altura de lo que también espero en una pareja. Aun cuando mi apariencia exterior vaya cambiando con el tiempo, y tenga que recurrir a la medicina estética como mi mejor aliado , los años también me darán la ventaja de alcanzar la madurez y experiencia que hacen de una mujer cada día más interesante, lo cual lejos de “devaluarla” la “cotiza” especialmente ante personas que saben apreciarlo. Desde luego que mi belleza interior quedará intacta para beneficio del hombre que la merezca.

Cuarto: Si al poner el dinero como prioridad en mi anuncio, le di la apariencia de ser frívola, formándose por ello, falsos conceptos, ideas y juicios marrados sobre mi persona, le aconsejo que en lugar de precipitarse a expresar lo que piensa, en ocasiones futuras, tenga antes la lucidez de hacer las averiguaciones respectivas de modo directo y personal, probablemente se dará cuenta cuán lejos y equivocado estaba de la realidad. Detrás de la tapa y el titular de un libro puede haber un volumen de mil páginas o más, que invertirán posiblemente el errado concepto que tuviera de la obra. Mas el hecho que desee poseer riquezas y comodidades no me hace mejor ni peor que nadie, no me quita dignidad, decencia ni valores, algo de lo que presumo, usted carece.

Ningún hombre que se considere tal en el verdadero sentido de la palabra jamás pierde la postura y el respeto ante ninguna persona aun cuando esta no corresponda a lo que se espera (O crea que no corresponde), mas aun si se trata de una mujer, siendo precisamente en tales ocasiones cuando se pone en evidencia quien verdaderamente es un caballero.

Reitero que la vida es muchas veces injusta, no entiendo porque hay personas que tienen lo que no merecen y otras que si lo merecen no lo tienen, como dice el dicho: “Dios da barbas a quien no tiene quijada”, como es el caso de algunos que les sobra el dinero pero tienen el cerebro y el corazón vacíos.

Sin embargo existen mujeres que no son bellas ni tan inteligentes pero supieron conquistar hombres millonarios que las aman y las hacen felices (Como ellas a su esposo),quizás tengan alguna técnica secreta, lo cual no es ningún pecado, más bien un arte digno de compartir.

Si terminé antes algunas relaciones con novios que no ganaban lo suficiente de acuerdo a mis aspiraciones, fue porque tampoco vi en ninguno nada que me diera suficientes razones para permanecer a su lado a pesar de todo.

Quinto: Ya que usted es tan analítico, aunque en este caso fue fallido su exiguo análisis, haga uso de ello en lo más profundo de su alma que le hace mucha falta, para lo cual deberá dejar a un lado su vanidad y soberbia alguna vez en su triste vida. Sea un activo que rinda dividendos no solo en dinero, como usted presume, sino también en calidad humanas que sin duda necesita.

Sexto: Sinceramente, si considero que perdí con usted gran parte de mi valioso tiempo, pero mi educación y gentileza me llevaron a apartar un espacio en mis actividades y asuntos mucho más importantes, ante todo, para no cometer la descortesía de dejar sin respuesta una carta y luego para hacerle la caridad de darle unos consejos con el fin de inducirlo a reflexionar por el bien suyo y de las personas que lo rodean. Quizás algún día tenga en cuenta mis palabras y aporte algo más que solo su dinero a la humanidad en lugar de quitar oxigeno a quienes si merecen respirar y vivir en este planeta que todos compartimos.

Sétimo: En resumidas cuentas, le diré a su estilo, en términos comerciales y en lenguaje “Wall street” que, si de acuerdo a una evaluación comercial le hicieran una tasación de lo que usted realmente vale, con certeza estimarían lo siguiente:

“Maquina” no servible por ser mercancía averiada en la parte superior (cerebral) siendo implícito que la parte inferior se encontrará en peores condiciones, evidentemente no resulta optimo para “Trading position” y mucho menos para “buy and hold” lo cual indicaría que solo podría ser ofertado a un precio “huevo” de ultimo remate o a una subasta de baja calaña en el mejor de los casos, en su defecto, pasará al depósito para ser vendido como chatarra. En conclusión podría decirse que usted como persona no vale un quinto paradójicamente con lo millonario que dice ser

Como comprador sin duda, ninguna “maquina” aceptaría ser adquirida por un usuario de tan pésima calidad, de hacerlo le resultaría un inmenso chasco que en lugar de ganar saldría perdiendo. En consecuencia, para evitar tales fiascos a acreedores , lo mejor sería darse de baja en el mercado como comerciante (Por lo menos en ese rubro) y conformarse con alquilar a una meretriz de a 4 monedillas por noche o comprarse una muñeca inflable de segunda mano, con quien podrá realizar a gusto su ansiado “test drive” , de tal modo quedará satisfecho como locatario (y loquito-rio) lo cual estaría “ha doc” (A su medida exacta) y a la altura de sus vulgares pretensiones.

Para terminar, solo me queda decirle que no espero una respuesta suya, no me interesa.

Ahora entiendo porque usted es ÚNICAMENTE millonario.


----------



## Jackesp (10 Ago 2022)

Jajaja,esa petarda me salio también hace dos días en Tinder y otra que pedía que se ganase más de 200.000 euros. Automáticamente se aprieta a la X. Aunque dan ganas de darle like y a ver si se hace match para trolear,obtener su número de móvil y publicarlo en un foro de lumis jajaja.


----------



## kusanagi (10 Ago 2022)

Ya que te acuestas con una puta. No tiene la ventaja principal: Que se piran después de follar


----------



## Erich Weiss (10 Ago 2022)

Había leído "vacunada y puta completa".


----------



## tv eye (10 Ago 2022)

Rory B Bellows dijo:


> El sabio refranero español nos dice: 'contra el vicio de pedir, la virtud de no dar'



No te enteras, piden eso porque saben perfectamente que es muy probable que se lo den. Quizás no pille a uno que 40.000, pero de entre los que ganan 30.000 tendrá varios candidatos para elegir. 

Disfruten lo huelebragueado.


----------



## Marca Hispánica (10 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que nos conocemos todos. ¿Acaso algún tío se lee los comentarios de una pedorra para dar o no al "me gusta"?. Cuando arrancas esa App el objetivo es meter el mayor número de perfiles en la cesta por si alguno responde. Es una absoluta pérdida de tiempo leer su autodescripción, además de que es contraproduente para la salud mental de un hombre. Esa pedorra lo más probable es que a tu perfil le de al "no me gusta" y que al final vaya a darle el "like" al que la va a tratar como lo que es: Un bujero para vaciar el grumo una sola vez.



Creo que un programador avispado podría crear un generador de perfiles automatizado. Solamente tiene que usar las palabras: viajar, experiencias, salidas, abstenerse, etc. Todas se creen especiales y únicas, pero parecen cortadas por el mismo patrón. No busquéis nada nuevo en ellas, es como si estuvieran fabricadas en una cadena de montaje.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Ago 2022)

kyohan dijo:


> Veamos,
> 
> Para 1 año, - 5 días al mes de regla, 40.0000 €, 2 polvos diarios,, sale el polvo a 65 €. 130 € al día.
> Muy caro para 37 tacos.
> ...



Hostia puta.¡Qué pechada a reír!

No será usted judío por un casual. Esa frialdad suya con los números da que pensar...

Enhorabuena por su post


----------



## Carne vieja (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## jkaza (10 Ago 2022)

Pero poned el perfil con la afoto, mamones!


----------



## dragon33 (10 Ago 2022)

Para responderle, si quieres hijos mutantes no será conmigo y tus pautas completas, exijo más inteligencia.


----------



## Lobo macho (10 Ago 2022)

*Le ha faltado decir: 

Mi intención es casarme con un beta-proveedor, que gane bien, que me mantenga como a una reina, y que compre un pisito para formar una familia.*

*Una vez que tenga un hijo y el pisito mi intención es divorciarme, la verdad es que yo no aguanto mucho tiempo a un hombre, me gusta cambiar.

¡Besitos, llamame!*


----------



## FilibustHero (10 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> _*Vacunada en pauta completa.
> 
> *_





Erich Weiss dijo:


> Había leído "vacunada y puta completa".



A eso iba. Creo que paso demasiado tiempo en este foro


----------



## _V_ (10 Ago 2022)

La carta a los reyes magos.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (10 Ago 2022)

Sale mas barato irse de putas, siempre menores de 25 palos, y a las que no tienes que hacer como que escuchas, sea en el idioma que sea.

Todo aquel que diga que en España el pagar follando es de betas o no ha tratado nunca con una tinderista hispana, o es un puto dios griego de familia de dinero viejo o es un puto subnormal.


----------



## 2B-san (10 Ago 2022)

Me gusta que pongan lo de PUTA COMPLETA con la KAKUNA, esa mujer es defectuosa, va a darte bastagos defectuosos, así que sabes que la tienes que descartar rápido.


----------



## elchicho47 (10 Ago 2022)

Esta pedazo de mierda de mujer se quedara más sola que la una y muy probable con alguna ets, y lo sabe


----------



## IMPULSES (10 Ago 2022)

De Valencia, no hay más q decir...menuda fauna de tías hay por allí. 
Es la tierra del puterio


----------



## corolaria (10 Ago 2022)

Y los derechos y contraprestataciones de la otra parte dónde están?


Después las putas estas se quejan de que una vez que se las han follado no les den ni para el autobús para que se piren cuanto antes.


----------



## el futuro (10 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Tiene que ser un troll,
> 
> no pueden haber mujeres así de subnormales,
> (O si)



No es que no haya mujeres así de subnormales, es que no existe ninguna mujer que no sea así de subnormal (o más).

Esta al menos se muestra tal y como es, las demás lo ocultan.


----------



## LordEntrophy (10 Ago 2022)

Además de todo lo dicho, el "requisito valorable" del idioma me ha hecho gracia, le da aire a oferta de InfoJobs


----------



## Arthas98 (10 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que nos conocemos todos. ¿Acaso algún tío se lee los comentarios de una pedorra para dar o no al "me gusta"?. Cuando arrancas esa App el objetivo es meter el mayor número de perfiles en la cesta por si alguno responde. Es una absoluta pérdida de tiempo leer su autodescripción, además de que es contraproduente para la salud mental de un hombre. Esa pedorra lo más probable es que a tu perfil le de al "no me gusta" y que al final vaya a darle el "like" al que la va a tratar como lo que es: Un bujero para vaciar el grumo una sola vez.



Nunca me he descargado una App para ligar, entonces la verdad que no sé muy bien cómo va el asunto


----------



## circodelia2 (10 Ago 2022)

Huele a choni fiestera-carruselera sin oficio ni beneficio que ahora el body le pide engendrar, pobre del incauto que pille. 
....


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ago 2022)

A mi estas no me salen, tengo el rango de edad en 18 a 32 y creo que ya abarco de mas......... con haberlo puesto hasta los 26 sobraba........


----------



## CuervoDrogado (10 Ago 2022)

Suerte


----------



## Arthur69 (10 Ago 2022)

No seais crueles, coño, que a los 37 ya le ha aflojado la clientela y, al menos, es imaginativa, joder.
Por cada año que vaya pasando en el mercado sin resolver su situación, aventuro que irá bajando su caché de 2.000 en 2.000, con lo que a los 47 ya le valdrán los que se rasquen 20.000 lereles y la lleven al KFC.
Al tiempo.


----------



## circodelia2 (10 Ago 2022)

Arthur69 dijo:


> No seais crueles, coño, que a los 37 ya le ha aflojado la clientela y, al menos, es imaginativa, joder.
> Por cada año que vaya pasando en el mercado sin resolver su situación, aventuro que irá bajando su caché de 2.000 en 2.000, con lo que a los 47 ya le valdrán los que se rasquen 20.000 lereles y la lleven al KFC.
> Al tiempo.



Tendrá que pasar de Foster Holliwoods a KFC. 
....


----------



## Fabs (10 Ago 2022)

Princesa de 37 XD

¿Qué dice que ofrece además del chocho florido de fungii y una viogen en caso de que se aburra de tí?


----------



## ahondador (10 Ago 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Lo de vacunada me parece más bandera roja que lo del dinero, y 37 tacos encima,...




Con 37 años el tan-tan de la naturaleza le urge a concebir larvas para sentirse realizada.
Los confloreros nos hemos reunido y hemos acordado que estaremos atentos al lilo y de que los 40.000 pronto bajaran a 30.000 y más tarde quedaran en 15.000


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Ago 2022)

Qué cara es esta puta, no?


----------



## Trejo (10 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Tu es q ves un agujero y te da igual el resto.



No señor. Estaba ya algo derroída, pero no tanto como para hacerme sospechar del engaño.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (10 Ago 2022)

Y a quien le importa lo que demande una gold digger?
TODOS sabemos que si tienes posibles, se te acercarán mil bragueteras con patas con tal de sacarte los higadillos. Como se suele decir, no eres feo, eres pobre, los ricos gordos y adiposos están todos de la mano de modelos.


----------



## Trejo (10 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> JAJAJAJAAA.... JAJAJAJAJAA.... JAJAJAJAJJAAAA... JAJAJAJAAAA...
> 
> A ver que sólo te engañó en 8 AÑAZOS... jajajajjaaaaa... jajajjajaaaa
> 
> ...



Pos bueno, pos vale, pos deacuerdo......


----------



## Godofredo1099 (10 Ago 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> 40000 para preñarse luego divorciarse y desplumar al que se ponga por delante , y a vivir la vida que son dos dias
> 
> 
> 
> Una joya



Todas las tías que conoces se venderían o se emparejarian por dinero, otra cosa es que lo digan.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (10 Ago 2022)

Va con exigencias y ya tiene 37 tacos.


----------



## gilmour38 (10 Ago 2022)

No sé si es Fake? Si es real, al menos la tía es sincera, sino tienes pasta, nada. Muy buena tiene que estar para pedir tanto, pero por pedir. 
En la primera cita hay que llevar la nómina. Pide hija, pide, que cuando venga la celulitis y la obesidad, vas a bajar el listón rápido


----------



## elbaranda (10 Ago 2022)

Los casados estamos jodidos pero ahi fuera llueve mucho


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Ago 2022)

Claro, ella tiene vocación internacional, que por algo pide idiomas...

Como bien dices, son unos ingresos muy normalitos en Nueva Zelanda


----------



## Ds_84 (10 Ago 2022)

40.000eu netos imagino ... 

De lo contrario está pidiendo follar con pobres de solemnidaC doriteros


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Ago 2022)

También hay mucha gente con estudios superiores trabajando por la mitad de lo que pide esta mujer.

Sobre todo gente joven.


----------



## elepwr (10 Ago 2022)

con 37 y quiere hijos?


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (10 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ¿Y qué esperas? 40K al año es lo mínimo para poder mantener una vida decente (y en Madrid es bastante poco, la verdad). Fuera de Madrid, bueno, pero en Madrid es una caca.



Porque lo puede decir de forma más educada en primer lugar. Y lo segundo es que solo exige pero no aporta. Ganar 40k en España te da derecho a follarte a una chortina apretada, pero esta ya tiene el arroz pasado y el coño como un bocata de mortaleda.


----------



## CaraCortada (10 Ago 2022)

Huid insensatos, vosotros que aun sois jovenes


----------



## Pajirri (10 Ago 2022)

Me recuerda ah...


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Ago 2022)

Claro. Y viven todos en Pozuelo y Pedralbes.

¿Sabes cuál es el salario medio en España?


----------



## Alan__ (10 Ago 2022)

Ya está seca o poco le falta, seguro que esta polimedicada y oor tantocasi seguro que de tener hijos saldrian con autismo o problemas graves


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (10 Ago 2022)

Esa no está vacunada. Quiere a un trivacunao a la espera de que la palme. Luego a recoger y apagar la luz. Un plan con alguna fisura (solo en su ano).

No sabe naa la pava. Anda y aprende a hacer unas lentejas y deja el puto movil. Pedazo inútil.


----------



## espantapájaros (10 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Con 37 ya no tienes derecho a pedir nada, espantapájaros. Conformate con el mero valor de la compañía y quizá ya sea más de lo que mereces.



Un respeto


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (10 Ago 2022)

Poned la foto, es público.

Y kakunada jajajajjajajaj


----------



## mateww (10 Ago 2022)

Le ha faltado añadir que busca un hombre que no sea celoso


----------



## Lord Vader (10 Ago 2022)

Solo 37. Normal que pida tanto, está casi por estrenar.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (10 Ago 2022)

Y ofrece algo? 

No veo que indique nada de eso... Con 37 tacos y pidiendo pasta quizá sería buena idea ofrecer algo...


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Añado que en el extranjero una mujer pone en Tinder lo que ofrece no lo que pide. En Hezpaña los babosos las habéis mal acostumbrado



Din del hilo.
Vayan desalojando y no me formen grupos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (10 Ago 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Señor Freezer, irías a muerte para ganar 40 000 al año para tener una tía de esas?
> 
> No merece la pena no?
> 
> saludos.



Es el emperador del universo, tienes chortis de colores como la de avatar pa aburrir


----------



## espantapájaros (10 Ago 2022)

Con mis 3k netos al mes me quito a muchos aspirantes de enmedio


----------



## INE (10 Ago 2022)

Le ha faltado eso de "abstenerse medianías".


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (10 Ago 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> salir con una vacunada, como para que tras la primera cita, o en la primera, le de un infarto.



Imagina casarte con ese engendro y que te toque cuidarla.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (10 Ago 2022)

De todas formas ... Lo que pide, poco me parece.


----------



## Andergur (10 Ago 2022)

Ya vemos que es una prostituta ahora está discutiendo el precio.


----------



## Gusman (10 Ago 2022)

Vacunada y quiere tener hijos, jajajajaja


----------



## Antiparticula (10 Ago 2022)

Que mida más que tú y gane más que tú.

También debería pesar más que tú pero va se complicado que tú peses menos que los canditos válidos.


----------



## lokeno100 (10 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Es el emperador del universo, tienes chortis de colores como la de avatar pa aburrir




Sisar vidal, buenas tardes, ¿cómo va la cosa?.

Por cierto ese vídeo es el tío de la prostituta que se la sacaron de la piscina por la fuerza no?

La tía del tinder o 40 000 euros, y varios idiomas o se va, parece que si fuesen los requisitos de una oferta de empleo.


saludos.


----------



## cuñado de bar (10 Ago 2022)

Boda de Dj Tiesto. 50 tacos y con chica joven







Un empresario decente o funcionario premium, igual no encuentra tal nivel. Pero para que veáis cómo se mueve la cosa. El hombre con pasta y prestigio puede elegir mujeres mucho más jóvenes que él. Esa mujer si quiere a parejas que ganen 40k al año, va a tener que optar por calvos derroidos divorciados. No hay más.


----------



## Digamelon (10 Ago 2022)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> Vacunada con pauta completa, descartada antes de llegar a la parte de los 40.000€ anuales.



Si junto al nombre hay la edad, no hace falta leer más a partir de ahí para descartarla...


----------



## adelaidowest (10 Ago 2022)

XD y se le pasará el arroz y se preguntará por qué!


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> y encima vacunada y orgullosa



Está podrida por dentro, en todos los sentidos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (10 Ago 2022)

FernandoGTR dijo:


> 40k al año son unos 2100€ netos al mes en 14 pagas si no recuerdo mal. Si la mujer va exigiendo que como mínimo ganes X al año, directamente bloqueo y a la siguiente.



Aprox, funcivago a, o estás jodido.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Ago 2022)

Pues me gano la vida trabajando y mi salario está por encima de la media del país. 

Tu debes de ser un Borjamari casapapis o algún estómago agradecido de algún partido político. 

Me da que no has doblado el lomo en tu vida y piensas que todo el mundo vive como en la urbanización de los papás.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (10 Ago 2022)

Además, entre que tiene 37 tacazos, y sobre todo La Kakuna, es prácticamente imposible que se quede embarazada, ni siquiera con "Inseminación Artificial"... Darwin se tiene que estar partiendo la polla desde su tumba...


----------



## riggedd (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



Bueno es normal, segurisimo que también ella los gana 40000 euros. 
Esta muere meada por los gatos seguro.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (10 Ago 2022)

Mfh, mentir follar huir. 

Digo que gano 50K, aunque seas un sifilitico burbu en paro. Cuando follas, desapareces 

Esta todo inventado


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Ago 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Mfh, mentir follar huir.
> 
> Digo que gano 50K, aunque seas un sifilitico burbu en paro. Cuando follas, desapareces
> 
> Esta todo inventado



El plan en sí no es malo.

La única pega que le veo es que esa lagarta le pida a usted una fotocopia compulsada de haberes antes de empezar siquiera a hablar.

El no ya lo tiene. Le animo a que lo intente y le deseo que persevere


----------



## riggedd (10 Ago 2022)

En la cama, pidiendo eso


Fabs dijo:


> Princesa de 37 XD
> 
> ¿Qué dice que ofrece además del chocho florido de fungii y una viogen en caso de que se aburra de tí?



Esta el culo podrá ofrecer, otra cosa ya hay que calzar 25 cm, para que enteres de algo.


----------



## vanderwilde (10 Ago 2022)

No pillaría esa mi leche ni pagándome. 40.000 mierdas. No tiene que ser nadie la tía, anda que no es ambiciosa. Pobres gatos los que caigan en sus manos. 40.000 merkels... casi ná, casi ná. No quiere un buen hombre, quiere dinero. Encima más alto que yo. Hija, lo que quieres es un espárrago triguero... Hijos vas a tener, para hacerlos unos desgraciados. Los estudios superiores ya sabemos cuales son: la carrera del galgo.

Está tan ida de la cabeza, que con un bote de euromillones no la tienes contenta.

Total, ahí, una Mar Flores, en tinder, que tiene cojones el asunto.

El redes sociales? Ojú... a esa no la quieren ni en su casa.

Poner el pefil completo. No es delito, ya lo ha puesto ella, y vamos y le metemos caña, aunque yo no tengo el tinder ese.

Le digo que le doy 40.000 lametazos en el culo, y que después que se piense lo del dinero, aunque a estas les da más placer el dinero que los lametazos.


----------



## Marvelita (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



obviamente es un perfil falso....

Eso espanta al 99% de los hombres que ganen mas de 40k, salvo que ellos mientan tb..

Si se adapta a cualquier plan, te propongo no salir nunca y ahorrar.


----------



## esforzado (10 Ago 2022)

no entiendo la exigencia de una mujer de poner un ingreso exigible...

primero, pone un ingreso que no es precisamente el promedio, sino más bien el doble...

segundo, yo gano bastante más que eso, pero ¿que se cree, que la voy a hacer cotitular de mi cuenta?... ¿es que hay algún sucnor que siga haciendo esas cosas?...

tercero, ya puedes encontrar alguien que se embolse 100k al año, que al año siguiente puede estar en paro... ya no estamos en esos tiempos en los que las carreras laborales eran sólidas y siempre ascendentes y nunca se truncaban...

y ya por añadir... si quieres tener hijos, te podías haber ahorrado la vacunación... si no es por tus propias dudas, por tus futuros hijos...

sí, mido más de lo que pides (aunque me ofende que me lo pidas)... sí, gano más de lo que pides (aunque no lo voy a compartir contigo)... sí, tengo estudios (aunque no te creas que mi conversación es más rica por ello... he estudiado cosas serias y técnicas, no si el pingus merece más su precio que el greysac)... y no, ni estoy vacunado ni quiero más hijos de los que ya tengo...

pd: ni tengo tinder ni nada parecido ni estoy en el mercado... pero me mola que me traigáis estos perfiles demigrantes...


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Ago 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> En la cama, pidiendo eso
> Esta el culo podrá ofrecer, otra cosa ya hay que calzar 25 cm, para que enteres de algo.



El culo de esta pájara debe de ser como el euro túnel.

Con los kilómetros de polla que se habrá trazado, al menos podemos concederle que sabrá hacer buenas felaciones.

Lo de las lentejas ya no lo tengo tan claro


----------



## riggedd (10 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Todo es cuestión de medir los tiempos.
> 
> Noviazgo a los 20:
> - Un año saliendo y "conociéndonos".
> ...



Correcto, y el que no folle hoy día, el primer día que salga, con esas edades ,que sepa que ha hecho el tonto, y muy problamente confundiendo a la perra de turno.


----------



## napobalo (10 Ago 2022)

Que ponga mejor cuanto cobra la media hora ( no mucho con esa edad)


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Ago 2022)

Seguramente tenga trabajados el doble de años que tú tienes.

Estas tú para hablar de subnormalidades...

Alguien que tiene los cojones de decir que un sueldo de 40k en España es una miseria...

Tienes que ser troll y además una multi de alguien. 

Seguramente soy yo quién te paga los doritos a ti


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (10 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Pon foto de cara completa. Tinder es una web de acceso público, no estás revelando ninguna foto privada.



Distribuir fotos sin permiso del titular es delito, sea de perfiles privados o públicos. Ojito con eso que han llegado muchas cartitas a ninis de FC y burbuja por tontadas como esta.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Ago 2022)

*prostituta, y lo sabe.*


----------



## Bobesponjista (10 Ago 2022)

Yo hubiera dejado de leer con lo de que sea más alto que yo
Suficiente comentario para saber que no me llega ni a la suela en humanidad


----------



## Manoliko (10 Ago 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Distribuir fotos sin permiso del titular es delito, sea de perfiles privados o públicos. Ojito con eso que han llegado muchas cartitas a ninis de FC y burbuja por tontadas como esta.



En qué parte de código penal o civil pone que sea delito?


----------



## circodelia2 (10 Ago 2022)

Está cosificando a los hombres, pero claro las feministas aqui no moverán un dildo...digo un dedo.
Si se fundase un partido masculinista lo tumbarian las fuerzas del imperio? 
....


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (10 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> En qué parte de código penal o civil pone que sea delito?



art 197 cp:
*1. * El que, para descubrir los secretos o vulnerar la intimidad de otro, sin su consentimiento, se apodere de sus papeles, cartas, mensajes de correo electrónico o cualesquiera otros documentos o efectos personales, intercepte sus telecomunicaciones o utilice artificios técnicos de escucha, transmisión, grabación o reproducción del sonido o de la imagen, o de cualquier otra señal de comunicación, será castigado con las penas de prisión de uno a cuatro años y multa de doce a veinticuatro meses.

*2. * *Las mismas penas se impondrán al que, sin estar autorizado, se apodere, utilice o modifique, en perjuicio de tercero, datos reservados de carácter personal o familiar de otro que se hallen registrados en ficheros o soportes informáticos, electrónicos o telemáticos, o en cualquier otro tipo de archivo o registro público o privado.*

esto (delito penal) es solo para el caso de que la distribución provoque daños a la persona de la foto (como ir acompañado de injurias, etc del art. 208); en caso de que no sea así, se podría reclamar por vía de la AEPD previa reclamación al que la ha posteado para que la retire. Y si no la retira, multazo al canto


----------



## Dolce (10 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *prostituta, y lo sabe.*



Y se quiere retirar del mercado por la puerta grande.


----------



## Josillo (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269


----------



## lascanteras723 (10 Ago 2022)

No lo se Rick...


----------



## LordEntrophy (10 Ago 2022)

trellat dijo:


> 15 paginas de mierdahilo en el principal hablando sobe un perfil falso de una rrss ...
> en fin



No sea tan duro. Es verano. Es esto, o hablar sobre el Photoshop del Ninisterio de Igual-da, la espada de Bolívar, o cosas así.

Lo del IPC, la energía, los virus y demás, ya lo dijo uno de los langosteros jefes, que es verano y nos dejen disfrutar, ya llegará octubre.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (10 Ago 2022)

Ese perfil lo has creado tu, una pava de 37 castañas, o vive en el pais de la piruleta o sabe lo que hay.


----------



## Supremacía (10 Ago 2022)

Como dicen en Twitter: “Gatos y vino serán su destino”.


----------



## medion_no (10 Ago 2022)

Minuto y 50 en adelante es mi respuesta a todas estas "señoras".


----------



## DigitalMarketer (10 Ago 2022)

Unos ovarios rancios.


----------



## OSPF (10 Ago 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Unos ovarios rancios.



Con 37 te la puedes follar sin goma sin miedo...siempre que tu tengas el sida vamos


----------



## Avioncito (10 Ago 2022)

Con 40.000, minimo 20.000 a muchos se les iría en ellas.

Con 35k, son 35k propios.

Es de primero de matemáticas jajajajajajaja


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ¿Y qué esperas? 40K al año es lo mínimo para poder mantener una vida decente (y en Madrid es bastante poco, la verdad). Fuera de Madrid, bueno, pero en Madrid es una caca.



Pues que los ponga ella si tanta falta le hacen.
para eso es mujer moderna y empoderada. 

Ya supongo que irá rebajando el nivel de exigencia según compruebe que se va a quedar sola.


----------



## kronopath (10 Ago 2022)

Antifa comemierda


----------



## Sr Julian (10 Ago 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> “37”



La pobre ha tenido mala suerte en el amor.


----------



## 999999999 (10 Ago 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> De Valencia, no hay más q decir...menuda fauna de tías hay por allí.
> Es la tierra del puterio



De dónde eres tú, perla fina???

Seguro que en tu zona son seres de luz...!

p.d.: Uy, si es que te quejas y luego resulta que el guarro eres tú!:



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/por-que-las-mujeres-dicen-que-no-y-luego-es-que-si.718198/


----------



## quaIicion (10 Ago 2022)

Espero que sea que tiene un sentido del humor muy desarrollado y que en realidad piensa como nosotros pero trolea...

no... ¿las mujeres no hacen eso, no? debe ser que es así pobrecita


----------



## javiwell (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



Su única virtud, la sinceridad en lo que pide

Es probable que envejezca mal y y durante el resto de su vida no ofrezca nada


----------



## Erebus. (10 Ago 2022)

Se acabó el fornicar


----------



## |||||||| (10 Ago 2022)

Esa tiene más kilómetros que Willy Fog.

Y uno que gane más de 40k no usa Tinder salvo para descojonarse o buscar una asistenta.

Y si le dices que no estás vacunado pero que te levantas medio millón al año y desde casa sin casi esfuerzo, te la chupa y se lo traga sin rechistar.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (10 Ago 2022)

Le ha faltao poner “de la faiser, de la buena”


----------



## 999999999 (10 Ago 2022)

Ya está claro, chulo madrileño, castizo o de adopción, y viene dando lecciones...

MULTIPROPIETARIOS QUERIENDO SOLTAR LASTRE !!!!!! ( inflado como no )

Puto miserable q no ofrece ni la mitad de lo que le piden!!!


----------



## Knabenschiessen (10 Ago 2022)

Mejor liarse con una aborigen, al menos sabes a qué atenerte


----------



## Knabenschiessen (10 Ago 2022)

La de 1,78 debe ser prima de esta. 1,72 con tacones


----------



## Joaquim (10 Ago 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Pero si tú pones "muy importante que tenga las tetas enormes" te banean.



Pero eh, las oprimidas y discriminadas por "el heteropatriarcado" que es "estructural" en esta sociedad, son ellas, no nosotros...


----------



## salsero (10 Ago 2022)

Saludos a todos.
Busca un funcionario de grupo A o policía/GC.
Así de claro. 

40.000 brutos anuales son unos 2300€ netos a parte 2 extras y todos los meses caen.

Fuera de Madrid/Barcelona la reina del mambo.

La pregunta es lo que ofrece.
Porque peligro con esa edad tiene y mucho.....va a quedarse embarazada.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (10 Ago 2022)

40k es salario normalito. No me imagino lo que ganará ella o a qué se dedicará para que considere ese salario mínimamente decente.

Lumpen con ínfulas. Encima 37 años ya.

Para usar y tirar. Poco más.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (10 Ago 2022)

salsero dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> Busca un funcionario de grupo A o policía/GC.
> Así de claro.
> 
> ...



40k anuales son poco más de 2k netos al mes con pagas extras, que computan en el sueldo anual ya.

Es un salario de lo más normalucho. Un policía local se levanta más de 2500 euros mensuales netos, que trabajo en la DGA y veo sus nóminas. Son más de 50k anuales.


----------



## PEPEYE (10 Ago 2022)

Hasta hace poco lo mas sencillo era hechar cuentas y salia mejor y menos peligroso legalmente , mantiendo proteccion, alquilar, ademas ya sabias lo que te iba a costar y como iba a acabar, ademas te centrabas solo en lo tuyo

Como leia el otro dia en un chiste 
¿cariño me quieres?
Y para eso te la sacas de la boca


----------



## IMPULSES (10 Ago 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> De dónde eres tú, perla fina???
> 
> Seguro que en tu zona son seres de luz...!
> 
> ...



Vivo por curro entre Valencia y Madrid y tengo cariño a ambas ciudades, pero las tipas en Valencia están a otro nivel de zorrerio ,al menos esa es mi experiencia.


----------



## Mcgregor (10 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



Tías así deberían ser eliminadas del planeta tierra, lo peor es que cada vez son más y más, que no ocultan que son putas encubiertas que exigen de los tíos poder económico, vamos que se abren de piernas si hay dinero de por medio….que puto asco de pava.

El otro día una perra de estas colgó en Instagram una historia que decía que estaba buscando un hombre que le diera lujos que le daba igual el físico……pero lujos caros que ella era un Ferrari y el que no pudiera que se conforme con un Ford.…MISOGINIA YA


----------



## Palpatine (10 Ago 2022)

Futura mamá si es que lo consigue de perros mulatos o marrones


----------



## Fígaro (10 Ago 2022)

Cuantificar es un poco pasarse, pero bueno, la tía no quiere juntarse con un muerto de hambre, eso es más viejo que el cagar.
No es para tanto.


----------



## kronopath (10 Ago 2022)

cada vez que me cruzo España en vacaciones aprovecho para echar una buena cagada en alguna cuneta en honor a tus putos ancestros


----------



## sivigliano (10 Ago 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> ¿Pero qué coño dices? 40k al año es ganar más de 3000€ al mes ¿Quién ostias gana eso en España? Desde luego ni yo ni nadie de mi círculo. Y todos vivimos en Madrid y alguno hasta con novia.



Funcionarios A1, empleados de banca, pilotos de aerolíneas, maquinistas de Renfe, profesionales liberales a los que le vaya bien el negocio, directores de hotel, jefes de ventas de multinacionales, empresarios,.... Puede haber fácilmente un 5% de hombres que estén en ese rango de ingresos. 
Eso sí, más interesada desde el punto de vista crematístico no puede ser. Este tipo de mujeres solo van bien con tíos que necesitan una mujer para pasearla y llevarla a eventos ajenos a cualquier tipo de sentimientos.


----------



## Busher (10 Ago 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Pero si tú pones "muy importante que tenga las tetas enormes" te banean.



A estos no les banearon...


----------



## estroboscopico (10 Ago 2022)

Ella puede exigir lo que quiera, pero tú también.

No nos engañemos, las mujeres igual que los hombres, cuando tenemos algo de valor, exigimos a alguien que tenga algo de valor. 
Si eres un tío de éxito, podrás exigir, si eres un calvo amargado y medio maricón, que es el perfil medio de este foro, lógicamente no te va a querer ninguna tipa TOP y este hilo viene bien para recordarles a algunos, que si no eres nada, no tienes opción a nada, te lo dirán cuatro petardas del Tinder, te lo digo yo y te lo dice la realidad cada día.

Muchos fracasados no aceptan la realidad, pero la realidad es la que es, si no tienes nada que ofrecer, olvídate de que nadie quiera no follar contigo, si no relacionarse mínimamente. Yo lo sé, tu lo sabes y los sabemos todos, así que eso de odiar a las mujeres porque os rechacen, no es más que ser un fracasado que se auto engaña, pensando que las mujeres son algo diferente a los hombres.

Tanto tienes, tanto vales.


----------



## Calahan (10 Ago 2022)

Me tuvieron con 35 y así de mal salí. :-/


----------



## Derrochaduros (10 Ago 2022)

40.000 napos, se vende caro la furcia


----------



## |||||||| (10 Ago 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> 40k anuales son poco más de 2k netos al mes con pagas extras, que computan en el sueldo anual ya.
> 
> Es un salario de lo más normalucho. Un policía local se levanta más de 2500 euros mensuales netos, que trabajo en la DGA y veo sus nóminas. Son más de 50k anuales.




¿En serio te crees que esa zorra habla de sueldo bruto? jajaja 

Normal que las viejas derroídas se pongan chulas.


----------



## il banditto (10 Ago 2022)

tiene que ser troll no me jodas, 37 tacos y exigiendo  encima orgullosa de estar marcada como el ganado por _faiser. _Me recuerda a mí cuando iba a españa de soltero a visitar a la familia y para ahuyentar a las payasas que solo buscan algun idiota que les invite a tomar algo o a cena ponía en el tinder "si ganas menos de 3k limpios ni me hables, no trato con pringadas"


----------



## Llorón (10 Ago 2022)

Y la enmurada esta que ofrece a parte de un cuerpo en decadencia???


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (10 Ago 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Señor Freezer, irías a muerte para ganar 40 000 al año para tener una tía de esas?
> 
> No merece la pena no?
> 
> saludos.



Yo en estos casos siempre invierto los roles. Que sea ella quien se lo curre para saciar mis caprichos y tenerme contento y a cambio se le recompensará con un poco de buen sexo de vez en cuando.


----------



## M.Karl (10 Ago 2022)

Sólo le ha faltado poner: "30 cm en estado de flacidez".


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (10 Ago 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> ¿En serio te crees que esa zorra habla de sueldo bruto? jajaja
> 
> Normal que las viejas derroídas se pongan chulas.



No sé, 40k netos son unos 2800 euros en 14 pagas.

En serio, si crees que eso es pasta, apaga y vámonos....

Es acojonante en España cómo nos hemos acostumbrado a los bajos salarios.


----------



## Culozilla (10 Ago 2022)

TREINTA Y SIETE AÑOS y exige todo eso. 

¿Quién que gane más de 40k al año va a querer hijos con una vieja?


----------



## Camarlengolazo (10 Ago 2022)

Quien no sepa descifrar lo que es una puta,pues fijaros en este perfil.
Así o algo parecido significa se puta.
Ni ellas mismas se dan cuenta lo putas que son,que subnormalidad!!!!


----------



## FernandoGTR (10 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Aprox, funcivago a, o estás jodido.



Yo no soy funcionario y gano eso tranquilamente, y no estoy a sueldo de ningún partido.


----------



## Despotricador (10 Ago 2022)

No voy. Sólo ganó 39.900.


----------



## salsero (10 Ago 2022)

Saludos a todos.

Sin rodeos, No tienes ni puta idea.

Fuente: La nómina de un amigo.




MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> 40k anuales son poco más de 2k netos al mes con pagas extras, que computan en el sueldo anual ya.


----------



## SrPurpuron (10 Ago 2022)

Bueno, al tema, ¿se pueden hacer cuentas falsas y ganar dinero con Tinder? ¿Cómo las verifican? Apuesto a qué hay carnaza para exprimir.


----------



## George Orwell (10 Ago 2022)

¿Ella qué ofrece a cambio?


----------



## George Orwell (10 Ago 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> ¿Pero qué coño dices? 40k al año es ganar más de 3000€ al mes ¿Quién ostias gana eso en España? Desde luego ni yo ni nadie de mi círculo. Y todos vivimos en Madrid y alguno hasta con novia.



¿En qué país 40k son 3k netos al mes? Que yo me entere.


----------



## Fígaro (11 Ago 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> ¿Ella qué ofrece a cambio?



Pues lo que todas, habría que verla en bolas, muchos las mantienen siendo hasta más feas.

Estáis descubriendo la pólvora, desde luego…

La tía no quiere esmayaos, punto. Quiere vivir su vida decentemente, sin apreturas, a cambio te polvea, te da cariñitos y si acaso hijos.

Lo que todos esperamos de una mujer o de una hija.

Si vosotros no se lo podéis dar, es vuestro problema.

Ahora, si es un cardo neurótico, pues ya puede pedir lo que quiera, que ojalá nunca encuentre al tonto de los 40K (aunque con la desesperación de alguno me extraña que no enganche a nadie).

Vuelvo a decir que se le fue la olla cuantificando.

Aunque se le perdona si fornica y hace las lentejas bien.


----------



## Karamba (11 Ago 2022)

MarioBroh dijo:


> *Fast* Family Plan de manual. Pobre del que pique



No tan rápido, hamijo.
Pide los 40.000 porque al ser vacunada, ahí hay que tirar de reproducción asistida.
Todos la habéis puesto de interesada. Muy mal.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (11 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> TREINTA Y SIETE AÑOS y exige todo eso.
> 
> ¿Quién que gane más de 40k al año va a querer hijos con una vieja?



Te sorprenderías. 40K al año son cacahuetes. Cualquiera los gana. ¿Un madero local? Ya gana eso. 40K al año son 2500 neots al mes en 12 pagas, joder.

40 mil euros gana cualquier puto mindungui.


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Ago 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> No sé, 40k netos son unos 2800 euros en 14 pagas.
> 
> En serio, si crees que eso es pasta, apaga y vámonos....
> 
> Es acojonante en España cómo nos hemos acostumbrado a los bajos salarios.




Estoy de acuerdo con usted, es una miseria. Pero olvida usted que vive en un pais donde no hay luces por la noche en los escaparates y sus mujeres tienen de media +15 kilos de peso y visten a los 25 como nuestras abuelas con 80, con batas de tejidos raros y colores asqueroso, a modos de túnicas uniformes. Al menos las moras cuando se ponen esas toallas encima lo hacen por un ideal o valor, las nuestras por la suma de dos factores: moda impuesta por diseñadores de moda potenciales enfermos de viruela del mono + gordura asquerosa de las tiparracas que encima no solo se averguenzan de ella si no que presumen y pretenden que “las aceptemos como son”


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Ago 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> ¿Pero qué coño dices? 40k al año es ganar más de 3000€ al mes ¿Quién ostias gana eso en España? Desde luego ni yo ni nadie de mi círculo. Y todos vivimos en Madrid y alguno hasta con novia.




Si a lo 40 no ganas más de esos 40k, deberías plantearte cambio en tu vida. Emigrar ya es tarde si has pasado de los 40, deberias haberlo hecho antes para poder pasar de los 40k a los 40. Solo te quedan doa opciones: 

1. Montar revolución y ganarlas
2. Suicidio.

Hay una opcion 3, pero es larga y frustrante. Seguir pensando que 40k al año es sueldo de multimillonarios, y regodearte y rebozarte en el charco de miseria y mediocridad que es España y su sociedad


----------



## toroloco (11 Ago 2022)

chorradas.

pasion.com disiente.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (11 Ago 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> chorradas.
> 
> pasion.com disiente.



Yo en Pasión, al margen de los servicios de las Lumis, conocí a dos tipas en la sección de anuncios, con una anduve enrollado unos meses, con la otra solo fueron un par de polvos pasajeros (no daba más de sí) ... Evidentemente no es la panacea, pero ahí están los datos.
En Badoo aunque me den 20 me gustas en un día tengo que pagar para poder ver los perfiles y hablar con las chavalinas, al final echando cuentas no sé que es más caro y/o sale más a cuenta, aunque me temo que las pikus saldrán más rentables a medio plazo.


----------



## 999999999 (11 Ago 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> ¿Pero qué coño dices? 40k al año es ganar más de 3000€ al mes ¿Quién ostias gana eso en España? Desde luego ni yo ni nadie de mi círculo. Y todos vivimos en Madrid y alguno hasta con novia.



Yo gano más de eso, y no es coña (y sin prorrateos ni puñetas, limpios, no brutos)

Que tú y tus amigos seais unos pringaos no quiere decir que sólo exista vuestra realidad


----------



## Godofredo1099 (11 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Si a lo 40 no ganas más de esos 40k, deberías plantearte cambio en tu vida. Emigrar ya es tarde si has pasado de los 40, deberias haberlo hecho antes para poder pasar de los 40k a los 40. Solo te quedan doa opciones:
> 
> 1. Montar revolución y ganarlas
> 2. Suicidio.
> ...



Con 3000/4000€ al mes se puede vivir opípara y fastuosamente, otra cosa es que los cabezatermos como tú, crean que menos de 10.000 es un pedigueño. Hay algo en tu cabeza que falla de forma alarmante, te lo digo desde ya. Vives fuera de la realidad y eso a la larga, pasa factura. De hecho te veo más cerca a ti del suicidio que a un tipo que gane 4000 boniatos al mes.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (11 Ago 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Yo gano más de eso, y no es coña (y sin prorrateos ni puñetas, limpios, no brutos)
> 
> Que tú y tus amigos seais unos pringaos no quiere decir que sólo exista vuestra realidad



El 40% de los trabajadores españoles (unos 6,6 millones de personas) ganó entre 1.324,2 y 2.221,2 euros brutos al mes en 2019.
Otro 30% ganó un poco más de 2500 €.
Que ganen entre 5000 y 10.000 cuantos quedan?
Pues te lo digo yo, ahí van los datos:

(60.000-150.000]794.0933,78%(150.000-601.000]106.6950,51%


Esos es representativo de algo? 
Un 3,78%y un 0,51%?


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (11 Ago 2022)

La desgracia de cualquier hezpañol de 8 apellidos castellanos es que si quieren vivir la experiencia de ser padres, y con una española, tienen que aguantar a una desquiciada que en la mayoría de los casos le va a destrozar la vida.

No solo eso. A mi me hace gracia que quieren casarse a los 35-40 cuando están polifolladas por 50.000 tíos. Y encima con exigencias, que gane bien para que a mis larvas no les falte de nada.

Yo estoy viviendo en mi barrio natal, y veo a más de un subnormal, que conozco desde el insti,con 2 hijos, con una de esas polifolladas. Y van de triunfadores mientras yo me parto el nabo

Con el tema latinas cambian las tornas, en un % son más tradicionales, puedes pillar una jovencita que no ha conocido varón y designarla para que crie a tus larvas. Por el coño de tu mujer, que es por donde salen mis hijos, que no haya entrado más polla que la mía. Es por eso que el Brown pill se está imponiendo 

Siempre lo dije, españolas polifolladas para follar y escapar, latinas para cría de larvas


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Ago 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Con 3000/4000€ al mes se puede vivir opípara y fastuosamente, otra cosa es que los cabezatermos como tú, crean que menos de 10.000 es un pedigueño. Hay algo en tu cabeza que falla de forma alarmante, te lo digo desde ya. Vives fuera de la realidad y eso a la larga, pasa factura. De hecho te veo más cerca a ti del suicidio que a un tipo que gane 4000 boniatos al mes.




Si piensas en ti mismo nada más, porque eres un subnormal acojonado folla perros sin hijos, podrás vivir. Con familia normal, esposa y 3 hijos, con 3000 no vives, subsistirás.

De nada, puto egoista-individualista.

Y se nota que hablais de lo que no sabeis. Si ganara la mierda que ganais vosotros, ya me hubiera quitado de en medio, por dignidad

Mereceis el socialismo que hay y el que viene. Escaparates a oscuras y vacios es poco para lo miserables que sois.


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Ago 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> El 40% de los trabajadores españoles (unos 6,6 millones de personas) ganó entre 1.324,2 y 2.221,2 euros brutos al mes en 2019.
> Otro 30% ganó un poco más de 2500 €.
> Que ganen entre 5000 y 10.000 cuantos quedan?
> Pues te lo digo yo, ahí van los datos:
> ...



Por eso no entiendo este pais. Todo es aparariencia de mierda. Estamos rodeados de muertos de hambre fingiendo que son clase media.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (13 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Si piensas en ti mismo nada más, porque eres un subnormal acojonado folla perros sin hijos, podrás vivir. Con familia normal, esposa y 3 hijos, con 3000 no vives, subsistirás.
> 
> De nada, puto egoista-individualista.
> 
> ...



Eres tan sumamente subnormal que simplemente produces hilaridad. Apuesto a qué tienes la cuenta con un descubierto del tamaño de un boquete y que te comes los mocos para no pasar hambre. Ni esposa ni hijos tendrás, una porque no te aguanta ni tu sombra y dos porque los amargados como tu suelen ser estériles. 

Deberías quitarte de enmedio por dignidad y para no hacer que aumente el descenso del CI nacional, que chusma como tu comparta el mismo aire que yo hace que cada vez se respire más viciado y que siempre huela mal.


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Ago 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Eres tan sumamente subnormal que simplemente produces hilaridad. Apuesto a qué tienes la cuenta con un descubierto del tamaño de un boquete y que te comes los mocos para no pasar hambre. Ni esposa ni hijos tendrás, una porque no te aguanta ni tu sombra y dos porque los amargados como tu suelen ser estériles.
> 
> Deberías quitarte de enmedio por dignidad y para no hacer que aumente el descenso del CI nacional, que chusma como tu comparta el mismo aire que yo hace que cada vez se respire más viciado y que siempre huela mal.



Ha dolido putita? Asi que era eso? Solito con papi y mami? Tranquilo, pronto llegará vuestra guerra donde podreis poner en practica contra moritos, las técnicas que aprendisteis noches y noches en vuestros dorito-clubs.

En el fondo os agradezco que existais, alguien debe ser saco terrero y carne de cañón en esa guerra para que mis hijos sobrevivan y pasen mis genes.

Es un win-win para la sociedad futura. Tú te mueres y contigo tu puta raza, y la mia sobrevive.

Buenas noches, putita!


----------



## 999999999 (13 Ago 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Con el tema latinas cambian las tornas, en un % son más tradicionales, puedes pillar una jovencita que no ha conocido varón y designarla para que crie a tus larvas. Por el coño de tu mujer, que es por donde salen mis hijos, que no haya entrado más polla que la mía. Es por eso que el Brown pill se está imponiendo



Elegir latinas, dice el gilipollas


----------



## 999999999 (13 Ago 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Eres tan sumamente subnormal que simplemente produces hilaridad. Apuesto a qué tienes la cuenta con un descubierto del tamaño de un boquete y que te comes los mocos para no pasar hambre. Ni esposa ni hijos tendrás, una porque no te aguanta ni tu sombra y dos porque los amargados como tu suelen ser estériles.
> 
> Deberías quitarte de enmedio por dignidad y para no hacer que aumente el descenso del CI nacional, que chusma como tu comparta el mismo aire que yo hace que cada vez se respire más viciado y que siempre huela mal.



Astur Burbuja es uno de los tarados del desaparecido foro Misandria.info

Un puto enfermo tarado

Al ignore va para no ir sus ladridos y rebuznos


----------



## XRL (13 Ago 2022)

que parte no entiende la retrasada esta que ganando 3.000€ te follas varias a la semana mas jóvenes y buenas que ella y sin ningún requisito mas que darle 30€ ....

vaya mundo de retrasados este


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (13 Ago 2022)

Tiene pinta de trampa de miel para burbujarras...Pero vamos, que me creo que las haya así.


----------



## XRL (13 Ago 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> ¿Pero a estas alturas todavía nos hacemos esa pregunta?. La respuesta es SÍ. Por eso estamos en esta situación, por la falta de dignidad y amor propio de un mayoritario porcentaje de tíos. Porque son ellos los que crean la brutal burbuja de coño que hace que mujeres que no valen ni para convertirlas en abono se permitan el lujo de seleccionar hombres a su gusto.
> 
> De toda la vida las gordas, las feas y las viejas han sido rechazadas por el género masculino. Hasta que hace unos años todo empezó a hipersexualizarse, el porqueyolovalguismo, la sensación de que si no consigues una tía eres un fracasado.....



si yo teniendo 40 quedé una vez con una de 55 que parecía follable en la foto pero que ya estaba vieja porque las de mi edad ni con un palo me tocan con todo lo que piden

pues encima la tía pedía un tío que se matara por estar con ella,calvo remero premium baboso que la tratara como si fuera la princesa de españa y lo encontró xd yo solo quedé para follarla 

toda la culpa es de los hombres babosos,cuanto mas calvos son mas babosos,está demostrao

los remeros calvos son los culpables


----------



## Godofredo1099 (13 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Ha dolido putita? Asi que era eso? Solito con papi y mami? Tranquilo, pronto llegará vuestra guerra donde podreis poner en practica contra moritos, las técnicas que aprendisteis noches y noches en vuestros dorito-clubs.
> 
> En el fondo os agradezco que existais, alguien debe ser saco terrero y carne de cañón en esa guerra para que mis hijos sobrevivan y pasen mis genes.
> 
> ...



Emancipado desde los 18 y con una vida de puta madre, follo el doble que tu (se nota que eres un incel con la polla en formol), tengo bastante más vida social (tu cuchitril huele a sobaco rancio y calcetines usados desde aquí) y en general puedo decir que soy feliz (por tus comentarios te veo desequilibrado y al borde del colapso mental) . En la guerra esa que dices los fellahs con turbantes en la cabeza encularán a los mandrias como tú, mientras otros les volaremos la tapa de los sesos a perdigonazo limpio. Tu no vas a tener hijos porque eres estéril e impotente y porque ninguna mujer se va a poner en manos de un fracasado y onanista crónico como tú. Tu estirpe morirá contigo y tu apellido será enviado al muladar de la historia (seguro que posees uno vulgar y moliente acabado en - Ez así que en el fondo da lo mismo).

Pero en una cosa te doy la razón, sobre la supervivencia de tu raza, que es la raza oligofrenica y disminuida y que efectivamente, siempre seguirá existiendo, pues siempre habrá subnormales pase lo que pase.de eso no nos libraremos.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (13 Ago 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Elegir latinas, dice el gilipollas



Jejeje a cuantos se ha follado la madre de tus hijos?


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (13 Ago 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> La desgracia de cualquier hezpañol de 8 apellidos castellanos es que si quieren vivir la experiencia de ser padres, y con una española, tienen que aguantar a una desquiciada que en la mayoría de los casos le va a destrozar la vida.
> 
> No solo eso. A mi me hace gracia que quieren casarse a los 35-40 cuando están polifolladas por 50.000 tíos. Y encima con exigencias, que gane bien para que a mis larvas no les falte de nada.
> 
> ...



Si quieres tener una panchita "que no ha conocido varón" tendrás que ligarte a una de 12 años...

Se ha dicho muchas veces, pero salir con panchas es de fracasados. Incultas, escandalosas, horteras, putas, materialistas y físicamente horrendas la mayoría.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (13 Ago 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Si quieres tener una panchita "que no ha conocido varón" tendrás que ligarte a una de 12 años...
> 
> Se ha dicho muchas veces, pero salir con panchas es de fracasados. Incultas, escandalosas, horteras, putas, materialistas y físicamente horrendas la mayoría.



Has descrito a las españolas


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (13 Ago 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Has descrito a las españolas




Los cojones. Otra cosa es que el concepto que se tenga de "española" en el foro sea la Jenny vecina del barrio de muchos foreros.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (13 Ago 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Los cojones. Otra cosa es que el concepto que se tenga de "española" en el foro sea la Jenny vecina del barrio de muchos foreros.



Si usted sale de su doritocueva y deja de matarse a pajas y aprende a leer (yo no estaba generalizando), verá que ni todas las españolas son unas jennys, ni todas las latinas son putas. Cuando estaba fockandome a españolas y latinas al mismo tiempo, me daba cuenta que las españolas eran para polvo y huir, las latinas tenían valores más tradicionales. Aunque en la viña del señor hay de todo


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (13 Ago 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Si usted sale de su doritocueva y deja de matarse a pajas y aprende a leer (yo no estaba generalizando), verá que ni todas las españolas son unas jennys, ni todas las latinas son putas. Cuando estaba fockandome a españolas y latinas al mismo tiempo, me daba cuenta que las españolas eran para polvo y huir, las latinas tenían valores más tradicionales. Aunque en la viña del señor hay de todo




Yo estoy saliendo con una española de mi edad, guapa y con un muy buen trabajo en una gran empresa. Y sí, la mayoría de panchitas que hay en España son analfabetas y putas.


----------



## briancon (13 Ago 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Si usted sale de su doritocueva y deja de matarse a pajas y aprende a leer (yo no estaba generalizando), verá que ni todas las españolas son unas jennys, ni todas las latinas son putas. Cuando estaba fockandome a españolas y latinas al mismo tiempo, me daba cuenta que las españolas eran para polvo y huir, las latinas tenían valores más tradicionales. Aunque en la viña del señor hay de todo



Salvo que usted esté con una latina blanquita de clase alta, que no se diferencia gran cosas de las españolas, no hace falta que justifique ser un folla panchitas, ya todos sabemos de qué va el asunto.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (13 Ago 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Salvo que usted esté con una latina blanquita de clase alta, que no se diferencia gran cosas de las españolas, no hace falta que justifique ser un folla panchitas, ya todos sabemos de qué va el asunto.




Tal cual

Ahora espera que te pondrá como ejemplo de panchitas alguna brasileña de sangre alemana o una mexicana de ascendencia pura italiana


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (13 Ago 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Salvo que usted esté con una latina blanquita de clase alta, que no se diferencia gran cosas de las españolas, no hace falta que justifique ser un folla panchitas, ya todos sabemos de qué va el asunto.



Yo no tengo que justificar nada y menos a usted, que cada palo aguante su vela

Y si, ya sabemos de que va el asunto. Que mi comentario ha despertado el elefante en la habitación en este foro, es decir Que sus parientas tienen más kms de polla que la Ap7. 

A disfrutar


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (13 Ago 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Yo no tengo que justificar nada y menos a usted, que cada palo aguante su vela
> 
> Y si, ya sabemos de que va el asunto. Que mi comentario ha despertado el elefante en la habitación en este foro, es decir Que sus parientas tienen más kms de polla que la Ap7.
> 
> A disfrutar



Ligar con panchitas es como ir de putas 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## .AzaleA. (14 Ago 2022)

Sois basura...

A ver para cuándo un refrito de capturas de perfiles "Pacos" de tinder y sus particularidades, que los hay y muchos...


----------



## .AzaleA. (14 Ago 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> *"NO TENGO HIJOS PERO ME GUSTARÍA TENERLOS" EDAD 37 CASTAÑAS*
> -Vacunada, me importa una mierda tu salud personal, o por lo menos no de primeras, a día de hoy eso es como decir que escuchas música en un MP3, por suerte





...Yo sigo escuchando música en un Mp3 de 25 euros porque me es cómodo llevarlo cuando salgo a la calle/pasear. Y me encanta la tecnología antigua y sencilla.


----------



## .AzaleA. (14 Ago 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Solo con ver Aries corre!!!




¿Por?




_Suso_ dijo:


> Lo de vacunada con pauta completa suena a troleada, venga va, qué forero de aquí es?




Es que ya se ha dicho que estos perfiles parecen creados exprofeso por algún forero aburrido, que luego viene aquí a daros alimento tóxico y generar tráfico.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 Ago 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Eres tan sumamente subnormal que simplemente produces hilaridad. Apuesto a qué tienes la cuenta con un descubierto del tamaño de un boquete y que te comes los mocos para no pasar hambre. Ni esposa ni hijos tendrás, una porque no te aguanta ni tu sombra y dos porque los amargados como tu suelen ser estériles.
> 
> Deberías quitarte de enmedio por dignidad y para no hacer que aumente el descenso del CI nacional, que chusma como tu comparta el mismo aire que yo hace que cada vez se respire más viciado y que siempre huela mal.



A ver, lo que dice el forero @astur_burbuja es verdad. 3000 al mes con mujer e hijos es un sueldo de puto matao, no da para nada. Sobre todo si quieres meter a los chavales en colegios comcertados o privados sin moronegrada.

3000 al mes es un sueldo cojonudo para un soltero. En Madrid, una familia no puede vivir bien con 3000 al mes. Pueden sobrevivir, pero no vivir.

Ya podéis darle las vueltas que queráis.


----------



## .AzaleA. (14 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Lamentablemente es la situación que hay en España, el país donde el pagafantismo y la hipergamia devoran a los hombres.




*Lamentablemente, es la situación que hay en España, el país donde la promiscuidad y el cretinismo de muchos/as nos devoran a todos.*


Te lo he correido.


----------



## spamrakuen (14 Ago 2022)

Kubernet0 dijo:


> 37 años y con exigencias. Estas son las que vienen cada vez que salgo. Es el equivalente al baboso nuncafollista hombre, solo que ellas van a degüello a por quien tiene dinero.
> Preferencias le llaman.



No, no. Le llaman 'tener las ideas claras'


----------



## djvan (14 Ago 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> ¿Por?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eres Aries?? XD


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (14 Ago 2022)

En mi barrio natal todas las españolas salvo una, que tuvo hijos con su noviete del instituto se han mudado. 

No es casual


----------



## silenus (14 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> A ver, lo que dice el forero @astur_burbuja es verdad. 3000 al mes con mujer e hijos es un sjeldo de puto matao, no da para nada. Sobre todo si quieres meter a los chavales en colegios comcertados o privados sin moronegrada.
> 
> 3000 al mes es un sueldo cojonudo para un soltero. En Madrid, una familia no puede vivir bien con 3000 al mes. Pueden sobrevivir, pero no vivir.
> 
> Ya podéis darles las vueltas que queráis.



Si hablamos de familias la mujer también aporta euros, o acaso va de mantenida de las de antes?

Con un sueldo de 3.000 el hombre y 1.500 la mujer da bien para una familia (no de lujo, pero sin problemas) en Madrid con un hijo, incluso dos.

Ahora bien, en cuanto a sueldos, en España el 75% de los tíos cobraba por debajo de 34.059 euros brutos (datos de 2020):






Idescat. Indicadores anuales. Salario bruto anual. Por sexo y percentiles.







www.idescat.cat


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Si hablamos de familias la mujer también aporta euros, o acaso va de mantenida de las de antes?
> 
> Con un sueldo de 3.000 el hombre y 1.500 la mujer da para una familia bien en Madrid con un hijo.
> 
> ...



4500 netos netos puede estar bien pero no te da para vivir a todo tren. Te da para vivir en Getafe y olvídate de llevar a los chavales a coles sin moronegrada. O sea que lo más probable es que los críos te salgsn unos balas perdidas.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (14 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> 4500 netos netos puede estar bien pero no te da para vivir a todo tren. Te da para vivir en Getafe y olvídate de llevar a los chavales a coles sin moronegrada. O sea que lo más probable es que los críos te salgsn unos balas perdidas.



a ver, a partir de un determinado sueldo ya no estamos hablando de asalariados, los asalariados es muy dificil cobrar por encima de 60-80 mil brutos anuales. Eso esta reservado para algunos autonomos y empresarios de empresas que facturen minimo 5 millones anuales. 4500 netos son 9000 en junio y diciembre, si que da para vivir en cualquier lugar de espanya, otra cosa es que te metas coca todos los dias, pero no nos cuentes la milonga de los coles privados.


----------



## Tocomotxo (14 Ago 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Lo de vacunada me parece más bandera roja que lo del dinero, y 37 tacos encima,...



Eso iba a decir yo...


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> a ver, a partir de un determinado sueldo ya no estamos hablando de asalariados, los asalariados es muy dificil cobrar por encima de 60-80 mil brutos anuales. Eso esta reservado para algunos autonomos y empresarios de empresas que facturen minimo 5 millones anuales. 4500 netos son 9000 en junio y diciembre, si que da para vivir en cualquier lugar de espanya, otra cosa es que te metas coca todos los dias, pero no nos cuentes la milonga de los coles privados.



Yo no he dicho qie no vivas, he dicho que con dos hijos en cole.privado y viviendo en Madrid, estás ajustado. Y es la.realidad.

De todaa formas yo tampoco entiendo muy bien lo de las 14 pagas, serás funcivago, yo nunca cobré en 14 y ahora que soy autónomo hace casi 10 años te puedes imaginar que tampoco. Yo hablo en dinero prorrateado, pero OK, serían 5000. En Madrid, un cole concertado (no privado), son mínimo 700, o sea 1400 por dos niños con comedor incluido. Ahora ponle comida y cena de calidad para 4, muchas comidas fuera de casa para dos personas, dos coches, gasofa, clases extraescolares, calefacción en invierno, hipoteca tocha para vivir en zona sin moronegrada, comunidad, etc.

De los 5000 no ahorras ni 500. Tú eres catalufo, no sé en qué zona de Moroluña vivirás, pero en BCN el nivel de vida es idéntico a Madrid, así que no sé qué dices.


----------



## Gothaus (14 Ago 2022)

37 tacos y pide 40.000 machacantes al año y que la lleven a sitios caros. Flipa. Y, encima, cacunada. Con 37 castañazas no puedes pedir 40.000 lerus. Vales 18.000 y bajando. Entre que sales con ella y formalizas, 1 año. Entre que convives y te comprometes, otro año. Y esto yendo rápidos, ya te plantas en 39. Si quieres tener familia, preñar a una de 39, a 6 años de la menopausia, no sólo es muy improbable, sino muy arriesgado, y más siendo primeriza. Ahí su valor ya ha bajado a los 12.000.

No pide, ni na, la miembra.

Después de intentarlo durante un año entero, con tratamientos de fertilidad y todo, consigues que se quede preñada, tiene un hijo subnormal a los 41. Con 42 te dice que ya no siente las mariposillas en el estómago, objetivo cumplido, te planta un viogén y se queda con la mitad de tu mierda, mientras te deja al crío para que se lo cuides y ella volver al carrusel de pollas que dejó temporalmente para atraparte como a un jabato, yéndose a los clubes y discos a hacer de cougar para los chavalitos.

Toda una joyita de la corona, la charo.

Material radioactivo, se ve a leguas.


----------



## Gothaus (14 Ago 2022)

El salario medio en España no llega a 27.000 euros y la casi seca y polifollada esta no sólo pide 40.000, sino un tío de más de 1'78 que la lleve a sitios caros. Un tío con esas características, de la edad de ella o dos años mayor, puede optar sin problemas, si se cuida, a mujeres diez años más jóvenes que él, y aún más jóvenes. ¿Por qué se tendría que conformar con una gallina con espolones a punto de caducar? La mujer española media es una ilusa de campeonato. No vale ni 18.000 eypos y pide 40.000. Claro, y la luna.


----------



## Eudoxo (14 Ago 2022)

Otra que corta su linaje genético. Con 37 años, sin hijos y con esas exigencias Darwin gana.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (14 Ago 2022)

No sé qué veis de malo que una tipa pida poder adquisitivo, lo jodido sería que se fuera con pelagatos.
Otra cosa es que lo encuentre, pero es problema suyo, no?


----------



## broken (14 Ago 2022)

Yo cumplo todos "sus" requisitos, pero es que ella no cumple ninguno de los míos, y resulta que pagaría yo...  

Con este perfil, lo que quiero es una chica de 30 máximo, femenina, con curvas pero no gorda, tetas bonitas y naturales, cabeza bien puesta (sujeto a prueba por mi parte), inteligente, divertida, folladora (sólo conmigo), sin vacunar, y con valores como el respeto a la tradición y nuestra cultura, el honor y el amor por la familia.

A añadir, no imprescindible si tiene los valores anteriores pero muy recomendable siendo mujer, buen trabajo, con solvencia económica, cultura financiera y capacidad crítica respecto de su entorno.

Vamos, una MUJER.

De lo que hay en Tinder, hay exactamente un 0 % de probabilidades de encontrar algo así en España. Lo que hay aquí son sobras, que creen que son princesas, pero realmente son sobras con taras y un hedor a whiskas que echa para atrás.

PD: Llevo 18 años con mi pareja, la cual ya cumple con todos mis requisitos (salvo edad, claro), así que no necesito buscar más ni exponerme, pero pobre del que agarre esta pájara.


----------



## usuario baneado (14 Ago 2022)

Por pedir ,que vaya pidiendo palets de whiskas y vino blanco.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (15 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Yo no he dicho qie no vivas, he dicho que con dos hijos em cole.privado y viviendo en Madrid, estás ajustado. Y es la.realidad.
> 
> De todaa formas yo tampoco entiendo muy bien lo de las 14 pagas, serás funcivago, yo nunca cobré en 14 y ahora que soy autónomo hace casi 10 años te puedes imaginar que tampoco. Yo hablo en dinero prorrateado, pero OK, serían 5000. En Madrid, un cole concertado (no privado), son mínimo 700, o sea 1400 por dos niños con comedor incluido. Ahora ponle comida y cena de calidad para 4, muchas comidas fuera de casa para dos personas, dos coches, gasofa, clases extraescolares, calefacción en invierno, hipoteca tocha para vivir en zona sin moronegrada, comunidad, etc.
> 
> De los 5000 no ahorras ni 500. Tú eres catalufo, no sé en qué zona de Moroluña vivirás, pero en BCN el nivel de vida es idéntico a Madrid, así que no sé qué dices.



hay un monton de gente que cobra menos y vive en madrit o bcn. Que el 75% de la gente trabaja por cuenta ajena y que cobrar 60.000 euretes anuales un asalariado cuesta bastante y despues de muchos años. Eso son apenas 3500 euros netos aprox. En BcN o madrit viven minimo 2 millones de asalariados, y solo un 15% cobra eso de los 2 millones. Nos quieres hacer creer que hay un 1.700.000 personas que no tienen hijos, ni coches, ni calefaccion? Catalunya es igual de cara que madrit pero no te dejas 4 horas en atravesarla de punta a punta.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (15 Ago 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No sé qué veis de malo que una tipa pida poder adquisitivo, lo jodido sería que se fuera con pelagatos.
> Otra cosa es que lo encuentre, pero es problema suyo, no?



el error esta en cuantificar el amor.


----------



## dabuti (15 Ago 2022)

Si pagas follando terminas ahorrando.

El dicho más certero de la historia.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (15 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> hay un monton de gente que cobra menos y vive en madrit o bcn. Que el 75% de la gente trabaja por cuenta ajena y que cobrar 60.000 euretes anuales un asalariado cuesta bastante y despues de muchos años. Eso son apenas 3500 euros netos aprox. En BcN o madrit viven minimo 2 millones de asalariados, y solo un 15% cobra eso de los 2 millones. Nos quieres hacer creer que hay un 1.700.000 personas que no tienen hijos, ni coches, ni calefaccion? Catalunya es igual de cara que madrit pero no te dejas 4 horas en atravesarla de punta a punta.



¿Sólo 2 millones de asalariados en ambas CCAA? Entiendo serán bastantes más.


----------



## vermer (15 Ago 2022)

Puede pedir lo que quiera SIEMPRE QUE ella aporte lo mismo o más.
Es decir, ella debe ganar otros 3000 NETOS al mes en 14 pagas, debe ser una pibón, etc

De tal forma, ante una separación, apenas habría daños colaterales (cada uno con su piso)

Aún y todo es gallina vieja que ha conocido mucho gallo. Pésimo lugar para aparcar.


----------



## Trejo (19 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> si yo teniendo 40 quedé una vez con una de 55 que parecía follable en la foto pero que ya estaba vieja porque las de mi edad ni con un palo me tocan con todo lo que piden
> 
> pues encima la tía pedía un tío que se matara por estar con ella,calvo remero premium baboso que la tratara como si fuera la princesa de españa y lo encontró xd yo solo quedé para follarla
> 
> ...



Sí y no. Matizo: 

Es cierto que un buen porcentaje de esos tíos babosos que se follarian cualquier cosa con coño son calvos, gordos y cuerpoescombros en general. Pero hay otra parte que son hombres normales, no especialmente guapos pero que no sufren de alopecia ni obesidad y con estaturas de 1,80 o más. Pues conozco a más de uno de esos que han acabado emparejados con gordas pelolilas o panchis de metro cincuenta con unos culos megaceluliticos. 

A no ser los alfa, muchos tíos tiran el listón dos o tres niveles por debajo del suyo.


----------



## XRL (20 Ago 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Sí y no. Matizo:
> 
> Es cierto que un buen porcentaje de esos tíos babosos que se follarian cualquier cosa con coño son calvos, gordos y cuerpoescombros en general. Pero hay otra parte que son hombres normales, no especialmente guapos pero que no sufren de alopecia ni obesidad y con estaturas de 1,80 o más. Pues conozco a más de uno de esos que han acabado emparejados con gordas pelolilas o panchis de metro cincuenta con unos culos megaceluliticos.
> 
> A no ser los alfa, muchos tíos tiran el listón dos o tres niveles por debajo del suyo.



el calvo estaba mazao,con unas piernacas de roberto carlos de hacer ejercicio xD

remero-manitas-alto-mazao y me dice a mi la tía esta que es que es calvo xD eso cuando ella también lo es ya que usa pelucas xDDDDDDDDDDD

también es verdad que el calvo era remero y la otra tenía bastantes propiedades...

cualquier tía normal follable tienen mil pollas,pues se quedan con los que mejor aspecto-dinero tengan

esas panchas feas también tienen mil pollas y se quedan con cualquiera que lleve años sin follar solo por el piso y que le haga hijos,igual que las del este

cualquier tía buena que veas con uno que no sea guapo está claro que es por el piso-dinero,si la tía tiene pasta el tío siempre es mas atractivo que ella


----------



## Ponix (20 Ago 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



Payasas y ya está. Tinder está lleno de desesperadas y desesperados.


----------



## furia porcina (20 Ago 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Pues yo he follado con muchas en Tinder cuando ganaba 20.000 euros.



Bueno, mientras el sueldo dé para pagar la cena de la primera y única cita es suficiente. Supe de una que usaba Tinder para cenar gratis cada día, y cada día quedaba con uno distinto que luego no volvía a ver.

Es lo que pasa cuando estas mínimamente potable y tienes a 1000 pagafantas desesperados dándole click a tu perfil.


----------



## furia porcina (20 Ago 2022)

drstrangelove dijo:


> Vacunada y con pauta completa dice....como si eso fuera importante para follar.



Es para que seas consciente de que tus 40k van a ser necesarios para costear el tratamiento de fertilidad.


----------



## furia porcina (20 Ago 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> ¿Pero qué coño dices? 40k al año es ganar más de 3000€ al mes ¿Quién ostias gana eso en España? Desde luego ni yo ni nadie de mi círculo. Y todos vivimos en Madrid y alguno hasta con novia.



2000 euros con 14 pagas. Y con eso en Madrid simplemente sobrevives siempre y cuando no sigas en casa de tus padres.


----------



## furia porcina (20 Ago 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Yo creo que es cuenta fake,para reírse de lo tíos... Es imposible que sean tan tonta,tras poner eso nadie la va a tomar en serio.



No se si la tomaran en serio, pero seguro que ya tiene 1000 huelebragas esperando una cita.


----------



## furia porcina (20 Ago 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Porque cualquier hombre con buena posicion economica se va a tirar a una de 37 mas pasada que mi furgoneta Combo pudiendo trajinarse a una buenorra de 24?



Si el tío tiene más de 50 es probable.


----------



## furia porcina (20 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Queda feo la verdad, y es un buen Red Flag, pero no sabemos su profesión.
> Si ella los gana puede ser comprensible. Más que nada porque no vas a poder seguirle el ritmo y ella igual no está por la labor de "mantener" a un mileurista.



En cuyo caso ella sería honesta y rechazaría a un tío que gana 100k por el mismo motivo.


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Ago 2022)

Eso de la pauta completa no existe.


----------



## EL FARAON (20 Ago 2022)

...


----------



## oldesnake (20 Ago 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Ella puede exigir lo que quiera, pero tú también.
> 
> No nos engañemos, las mujeres igual que los hombres, cuando tenemos algo de valor, exigimos a alguien que tenga algo de valor.
> Si eres un tío de éxito, podrás exigir, si eres un calvo amargado y medio maricón, que es el perfil medio de este foro, lógicamente no te va a querer ninguna tipa TOP y este hilo viene bien para recordarles a algunos, que si no eres nada, no tienes opción a nada, te lo dirán cuatro petardas del Tinder, te lo digo yo y te lo dice la realidad cada día.
> ...



Muchos lo asumen, de hecho uno de los problemas que tienen las mujeres, sobre todo a partir de los 30 es que ''no hay hombres'' como dicen. Muchos ya ni se quieren relacionar con ellas. Varios amigos, y algunos conocidos ya me han dicho que es frustrante ligar y que ya pasan. Y no son unos muertos de hambre ni obesos.


----------



## Llorón (20 Ago 2022)

Cualquiera que gane 40k o más no va a escoger a una petarda de 37 años, ni ganando 30k. Es una enmurada y sus mejores años ya pasaron y su valor ha bajado.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Ago 2022)

derroition


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (25 Ago 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Ligar con panchitas es como ir de putas
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Tener hijos con una española polifollada, es tener hijos con una puta, y además de parguelas


----------



## jimmyjump (18 Sep 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Si quieres tener una panchita "que no ha conocido varón" tendrás que ligarte a una de 12 años...
> 
> Se ha dicho muchas veces, pero salir con panchas es de fracasados. Incultas, escandalosas, horteras, putas, materialistas y físicamente horrendas la mayoría.



¿Y lo dices tú que eres un follaviejas?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (18 Sep 2022)

Vacunada con pauta completa...

      

Osea borrega, nivel premium.

HUID INSENSATOS HUID!!!ª


----------



## hijodeputin (18 Sep 2022)

las mujeres del montón(gordas, fofas o no muy agraciadas, el 90 % de las españolas) siempre se han liado con tios del montón(calvos, bajos etc), asi es como españa ha ido tirando porque cada uno asumia su lugar. Les han vendido(y por lo visto lo han comprado) un nuevo esquema de valores donde son el epicentro del universo. 

De todas formas muchas se están empezando a dar cuenta del engaño, por pura física, cuando llegan a los 40 y ven media vida por delante, sin familia, con animalitos, sin vida social y empastilladas hasta arriba, aquello no era lo que ellas esperaban o se les proponia. Al final despertaran todas pero lo harán demasiado tarde y serán una generación perdida(la primera en la historia reciente de españa y un bache que en los libros de historia mucha gente en unas décadas va a flipar con lo que pasó). El problema es para el hombre, que va en el mismo barco y no tiene otra que lidiar con ello. Si fuera tan fácil de chasquear dedos y cambiar unas mujeres por otras...


----------



## XRL (19 Sep 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> las mujeres del montón(gordas, fofas o no muy agraciadas, el 90 % de las españolas) siempre se han liado con tios del montón(calvos, bajos etc), asi es como españa ha ido tirando porque cada uno asumia su lugar. Les han vendido(y por lo visto lo han comprado) un nuevo esquema de valores donde son el epicentro del universo.
> 
> De todas formas muchas se están empezando a dar cuenta del engaño, por pura física, cuando llegan a los 40 y ven media vida por delante, sin familia, con animalitos, sin vida social y empastilladas hasta arriba, aquello no era lo que ellas esperaban o se les proponia. Al final despertaran todas pero lo harán demasiado tarde y serán una generación perdida(la primera en la historia reciente de españa y un bache que en los libros de historia mucha gente en unas décadas va a flipar con lo que pasó). El problema es para el hombre, que va en el mismo barco y no tiene otra que lidiar con ello. Si fuera tan fácil de chasquear dedos y cambiar unas mujeres por otras...



ser hombre heterosexual es la peor de las pesadillas,pero tanto aquí como en cualquier país porque aquí vienen extranjeras y te ves lo que hay

da miedo hasta bajar a la calle y ver los caretos y cuerpos que hay,no te digo ya si estás obligado a relacionarte con ellas 

las que menos miedo dan las del este que se cuiden aunque sean feas,pero las demás? 

hablo de mujeres 30-60 no de niñas 15-25 que son las únicas con buen aspecto


----------



## Rael (19 Sep 2022)

Ofrecele una gangbang creampie con los burbujeros, entre todos creo que sumamos 40000 eur anuales y la cantidad de lefo requerido para preñar a una cuarentona.

Las burbujeras pueden ayudar con sus strap on, no se deja a nadie atrás.


----------



## flanagan (19 Sep 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151269



Esta enmurada espabilada ya puede ir bajando sus estándares. 
40k €/año dice...¿pide la nómina a los incautos como si fuera una financiera?

Que se vaya acostumbrando a viajar a lugares tan lejanos como Ayora y a comer fuera de menú del día o un japimil. Y el segundo idioma el valenciano.


----------

